#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-04
<BiosElement> And Sony just said they hate all linux users
<BiosElement> http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20110402000830503
<BiosElement> ^Enjoy. Be sure to read the court transcript, it's amazing.
<canthus13> BiosElement: So? Sony despises all of their customers.
<canthus13> BiosElement: They're prefer we just pay them a tax and forget making them provide quality products.
<BiosElement> canthus13: Yes, they do. They used to be a pretty good company though. 'used'.
<canthus13> Yeah.. I know.
<canthus13> sucks.
<canthus13> Anyway. I'm off to reboot and see if I can get my machine to recognize my new bluetooth adapter.
<BiosElement> Good luck
<canthus13> back.
<Unit193> BiosElement: Congrats on your pre-alpha!
<canthus13> Weird. doesn't recognize it.
<canthus13> but my wife's laptop does. Bah.
<BiosElement> Thanks Unit193
<canthus13> Weird. It's not recognizing either of my bluetooth adapters now.
<canthus13> Hmm.. Getting errors in the logs when I plug it in.
<canthus13> ..It shows up in lsusb...
<Derath-Srvr> Anyone going to Ubuntu Hour Columbus this week?
<BiosElement> I might, if I remember >.>
<Unit193> Did freenode just have a problem? (I think irssi froze...)
<thafreak> there was a netsplit
<Unit193> I had an irssi freeze issue, so didn't see the normal netsplit msgs
<canthus13> Unit193: I've had weird crap that looked like irssi froze and it turned out that freenode had some sort of invisible netsplit...
<thafreak> "Mind Work Labs" or "Inception Labs" for a company name? GO
<Unit193> canthus13: Thanks, I didn't think it was that because I couldn't switch or go to the other network (but it was at the same time so...)
<canthus13> Unit193: I didn't try going to other networks last night when it happened.. I could switch windows, though... but nothing was happening, even in #ubuntu. It was like a ghost town.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-05
<nhandler> So is anyone close to Case Western Reserve and interested in meeting up sometime April 21-22 ?
<paultag> one goddamn day late nhandler
<nhandler> paultag: We probably are flying in the night before, not sure when you are leaving
<paultag> 20th, 7-ish
<nhandler> Doesn't look like it will work out (unless we bump into each other at the airport)
<paultag> aye :)
<dmcglone> Hi all. Anyone know if ndiswrapper supports monitor drivers?
<Unit193> dmcglone! javenm
<Unit193> that was supposed to be "haven't seen you in a while!"
<Cheri703> yo dmcglone
<Cheri703> I have no clue
<dmcglone> "haven't seen you in a while" LOL
<dmcglone> I've been so darn buisy lately. I just got done working on a clients computer thats running ubuntu and they got a new monitor and none of the high res are working
<dmcglone> highest it will go is 800zx600
<dmcglone> it's a 20" acer flat screen
<Cheri703> which version of ubuntu?
<dmcglone> 9.10
<Cheri703> that may be why
<Cheri703> I put 10.10 on client's computer and it was very happy with the 21" screen
<dmcglone> Acer?
<Cheri703> uhm, asus
<Cheri703> 9.10 may just not support bigger screens?
<dmcglone> Not sure. but upgrading to 10.10 is worth a shot
<Cheri703> at least try it with a livecd
<dmcglone> yeah
<dmcglone> I didn't think about that
<dmcglone> smart advice :-)
<Cheri703> hopefully it works!
<dmcglone> yes. I want these people to like Linux
<dmcglone> My sister loves it
<Cheri703> :)
<dmcglone> she e-mailed me today telling me that she created a Diploma on her Ubuntu. (she home schools her kids)
<Cheri703> nice!
<Cheri703> oooo, dmcglone I meant to tell you
<Cheri703> I have a domain for my business now :)
<Cheri703> www.techheroohio.com
<dmcglone> She's pretty happy about it
<dmcglone> Cool
<Cheri703> and there's another computer repair business moving into the area :(
<dmcglone> commercial or individual?
<Cheri703> commercial
<dmcglone> they don't stand a chance if you keep your prices lower :-)
<Cheri703> they had a job listing up, but it's super part time, need a car, but decent pay. I dunno, I'd consider it if I had a car and could still do my own thing on my off hours, but I don't think anything like that would happen :)
<dmcglone> they got much more overhead
<Cheri703> also, I'm not intimidating for women clients
<Unit193> Cheri703: What is it?
<Cheri703> can't remember, there's a job posted on craigslist
<dmcglone> well if you advertise for yourself, you can get clients that they couldn't because you can keep your prices down
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I'm going to go get some flyers and more business cards printed his week
<dmcglone> I compete with geek squad here :-/
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> I have to get an actual website figured out, right now it's just my flyer as a placeholder
<dmcglone> I think geek squad is a joke
<Cheri703> oh yeah
<Cheri703> I have some fun links about it
<dmcglone> well you let me know when your ready if you want
 * Cheri703 is super poor
<dmcglone> thats ok, we can work something out for you if you like
<Cheri703> I'd definitely be up for having a website set up!
<Unit193> How else is geek squad going to get your porn...
<dmcglone> Then you let me know when and show me a draft of what type of layout you would like and we'll take it from there
<Cheri703> ok, I'll think about it and mock up something
<dmcglone> Ok, show me as much as you can that you would like on the site
<Cheri703> ok, I'll work on it. I appreciate it!
<dmcglone> No problem.
<dmcglone> also let me know what you would like to have in a web package, databases? how much MB etc. etc
<dmcglone> ftp access
<Cheri703> hmm...not sure. I have it with my existing hosting account at this point
<dmcglone> stuff of that nature and I'll try and cherry pick everything you want for a lower monthly cost
<Cheri703> ok, cool
<dmcglone> I'm sorry, I forgot you already have hosting, so don't think I'm trying to pressure you.
<Cheri703> nah, it's ok
<Cheri703> if you can be cheaper, I'd go for it!
<Cheri703> :D
<dmcglone> You decide. in the meantime, we will work on your site
<dmcglone> how much is your hosting pacakge and what is included?
<Cheri703> kk, thanks :) I'll start planning
<Cheri703> it's the standard (lower) yearly package from byethost
<dmcglone> let me take a look
<dmcglone> you only get 250GB/Mo? that sux
<Cheri703> well, up til now, I had NO TRAFFIC to the previous site, so...wasn't exactly a big deal, didn't have much on it
<Cheri703> so...
<dmcglone> true
<dmcglone> there's no ftp with them
<dmcglone> tomorrow I'll get you something together :-)
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> brb, going to reboot
<dmcglone> ok
<dmcglone> what ya been up to Unit193?
<Unit193> dmcglone: Just put a DVD drive and +1G ram this oldish Xubunt box....
<Unit193> Will be testing out Xubuntu with Active Directory at "work"
<dmcglone> sounds like you got your hands full
<Unit193> Na, just doing random crap...
<Unit193> You?
<Unit193> (I also don't do much *ubuntu stuff, except IRC help)
<dmcglone> I don't do much myself because I'm usually buisy
<dmcglone> sometimes I feel guilty that I can't do much
 * Cheri703 missed what you're talking about
<dmcglone> talking to Unit193 about what he's been up to
<canthus13> dmcglone: ...aren't you up way past your bedtime? :)
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha
<dmcglone> LOL Canthus, I'm about to be turning in.
<dmcglone> I was working on a Ubuntu machine a little bit ago. having problems getting it to recognize the monitor properly
 * Unit193 is useless to the Ubuntu Community...
<Unit193> :)
<dmcglone> My only contribution so far is advocating the use of it
<Unit193> dmcglone: Don't you have LP Karma?
<dmcglone> but in my eyes, anything's better than Microsoft
<dmcglone> I'm not following
<dmcglone> LP?
<Unit193> Launchpad
<Cheri703> did you try the live cd dmcglone?
<Cheri703> even try 10.04
<dmcglone> LOL I think they would be pretty mad if I showed up at their door at 12am
<dmcglone> LOL
<Cheri703> ah, didn't know if you had it at your house :)
<dmcglone> but earlier I was working through RDP
<Cheri703> gotcha
<canthus13> Unit193: Cheer up. you're not useless.  You make a perfectly adequate doorstop. :)
<dmcglone> canthus13: I thought that would be me
<canthus13> dmcglone: Nah. *YOU'RE* useless. :)
<dmcglone> LMAO
<dmcglone> can't even be a curtain rod?
<canthus13> Hmm...
<dmcglone> well it's an enabeling job
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> You see every room needs curtains, but not doorstops....LOL
<Cheri703> dmcglone: is that wobbly chair that you have to keep, but you don't really want ;D
<dmcglone> yeah, I'll go with that
<Unit193> dmcglone: rdesktop for RDP?
<Cheri703> the one that drives you crazy every time you use it ;)
<dmcglone> yeah Unit193
<dmcglone> I like being used
<dmcglone> LMAO
 * Unit193 likes FreeRDP better...
<dmcglone> Unit193: I didn't pay anything for it so I guess it was free also... LOL
 * canthus13 prefers freeNX.
 * dmcglone prefers whatever works
<Unit193> Anyone have ideas for how to integrate Ubuntu into Active Directory environment?
<canthus13> Magic.
<dmcglone> force
<Unit193> canthus13: FreeNX doesn't play the best with Xubuntu :(
<canthus13> Actually, though, I think Samba has provisions for that.
<canthus13> that sucks.
<Cheri703> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=815458
<dmcglone> whats the difference between xubuntu, ubuntu and edubuntu? I assumed they were all the same, just different pre-installed apps
<canthus13> dmcglone: xubuntu uses XFCE instead of GNOME.
<Unit193> canthus13: Was thinking apt-cache show centrifydc
<canthus13> edubuntu is GNOME with a bunch of educational packages.
<canthus13> Unit193: Dunno.. I've never had to worry about ubuntu and active directory.
<dmcglone> I see canthus13
<dmcglone> Well it's my bed time. 6am comes quick... LOL
<Unit193> canthus13: It's at a location full of that type of thing and I'm testing an Ubuntu way of doing it (would be best to have a GUI)
<dmcglone> I'll talk to you guys later
 * Unit193 waves at 6am as it passes by
<dmcglone> lucky you
 * dmcglone has 3 kids
<Unit193> Have a good one and come back soon dmcglone
<Cheri703> night
<dmcglone> when things settle down around here I'll be back more often
<dmcglone> anyway, night all
 * Unit193 has too many FF and irssi tabs open...
<Unit193> popman: I'm also from Ohio if you hadn't guessed ;)
<popman> nice :D
<popman> that's is pretty cool :D
<Unit193> In the LoCo there are also ReLoCos that have bi-weekly meetups!
<popman> nice
<popman> is this new?
<Unit193> I think since '06
<popman> o
<popman> never knew :D
<Cheri703> popman: where are you located?
<popman> so you guys support open source then?
<Unit193> http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/reloco <--- any close to you?
<Cheri703> *where in ohio
<popman> Columbus
<Cheri703> that's cool
<popman> you?
<Cheri703> Mansfield
<canthus13> Columbus reloco has a U-H either this week or next.
<Cheri703> canthus13: http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/349.html
<canthus13> Heh.
<popman> you guys have a swedish, german, and poland reloco ?
<canthus13> we don't, but Sweden, Germany, and Poland all have LoCos.
<canthus13> dunno 'bout ReLoCos, though.
<Cheri703> who updates our website canthus13 ?
<popman> o nice
<Cheri703> mansfield isn't on there :( :(
<canthus13> Umm.. Jacob, I think.
<Cheri703> wonder how many people have looked and missed the fact that mansfield has one
<canthus13> Dunno.. I never looked for a Mansfield ReLoCo... Where's that, anyway? :)
<Cheri703> paultag, gilbert_: if either of you see jacob, can Mansfield's ReLoCo get added to the list?
<Cheri703> mmmmhm
<canthus13> Cheri703: Oh... and my employer is holding a job fair wednesday.
<Cheri703> :( :(
<Cheri703> TELECOMMUTE!
<canthus13> Heh.
<popman> ooo
<popman> cool
<Unit193> popman: Do you use lubuntu, xubuntu or both? (or fluxbuntu ;) )
<popman> fluxbuntu
<popman> pretty ncie good for older computers :D
<Cheri703> paultag does a lot with fluxbuntu
<popman> nice
<Unit193> Cheri703: fluxbuntu? I thought it was fluxbox + fubuntu--desktop
<Cheri703> oh, I dunno
<Cheri703> something with flux
<Cheri703> *shrug* /me is tired
<popman> my main system is windows but but meh =P
<Unit193> popman: I'm a Windows/*Ubuntu user too (Only L/XUbuntu, not really using Ubuntu :p )
<popman2> <Unit193>popman: I'm a Windows/*Ubuntu user too (Only L/XUbuntu, not really using Ubuntu :p ) <--- nice, hope i won't get ridiculed for using windows. I just use both
<Unit193> Well, if you need help with Linux or windows, I'll sure try!
<popman2> thank you :D
<popman2> I am always learning things with linux
<popman2> last group i was in it was to fanatic in open source, I got ridiculed for using win as main so I had to leave eventually =P
<popman2> I like open source but I use win as well for things.
<Unit193> I know... just one question: do you like Vista?
<popman2> I've had driver issues with vista but I'm indiffernt about it because I never really did much in it lol
<popman2> for instance sterio mix in vista always failed
<popman2> also anything with sound with vista failed
<Cheri703> popman2: we aren't fanatics here
<Cheri703> we're crazy weird, don't get me wrong, but not fanatics :D
<popman2> thank you :D
<popman2> I supposrt open source but I mean we gotta live and what not
<Unit193> I use Win, but I ssh into my Lubuntu ALL the time!
<Cheri703> have you checked out #ubuntu-beginners? that's a good place to ask questions as well
<Cheri703> *generally
<popman2> nope I'll check it out :D
 * Cheri703 idles in there
<Cheri703> feel free to ask in here too, you're just more likely to get a timely response there
<Cheri703> also a larger pool of knowledge
<popman2> wow
<popman2> never knew of these nice irc channels on freenode
<Cheri703> yeah, there's a TON of ubuntu channels
<Unit193> I seem to be the only one alive in #xubuntu... anyone want to help? ;)
<Cheri703> I'm assuming from your nick that you're male?
<popman2> yup I'm male
<Cheri703> kk
<Unit193> Did you checkout? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio
<popman2> nopers
<popman2> this is helpful :D
<Unit193> There is some sort of meet going on in C-bus soon (if it's still going on?)
<popman2> o
<popman2> what are meetings like?
<Unit193> Sit and talk about what you want to talk about with random Ubuntu users
<popman2> cool
<Cheri703> they're fairly low key
<Unit193> Can be help related or just talk
<popman2> so I can talk about some open source stuff?
<popman2> how about rep rap?
<Cheri703> well, generally we have "ubuntu hours" which are just a group hanging out at a panera or such, but yeah, if you have a specific topic, you can likely talk about it. gilbert_ is the columbus lead
<Unit193> It's the start of replicators!!!
<popman2> LOL
<Unit193> Googled
<Cheri703> friend of mine in the uk built one with a friend
<popman2> really
<popman2> that's really cool
<popman2> I've been thinking about building one myself
<BiosElement> Wow
<BiosElement> late night for the ohio folks >.>
<Unit193> Always is...
<Cheri703> last night I fell asleep in my recliner with my mouse in my hand and the light on...woke up in the exact same position....was odd
<Unit193> How have you been doing BiosElement?
<BiosElement> Ahh not bad now days heh, good work recently
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> So I guess wednesday is the more or less official 20th aniversary of the beginnings of linux
<thafreak> kinda crazy
<thafreak> especially since most of the loco members were not born or in diapers then :)
 * thafreak is looking at paultag 
<deejoe> you getting all greybeard on us, thafreak?
<paultag> thafreak: hey :)
<thafreak> get off my lawn deejoe
<deejoe> heh
<deejoe> not sure which of us is older.
<deejoe> you older than Unix?
 * deejoe casts an appraising glance at thafreak 
<thafreak> nope...older than linux...but not unix
<thafreak> not even older than microsoft...but close
<deejoe> well, then, you get off my lawn
<thafreak> you older than microsoft?
<deejoe> I have younger siblings than are older than Microsoft
<thafreak> well, then I'll kindly stay off your lawn...but I'll be watching you from my porch
<thafreak> whilst I whittle
<deejoe> fair enough
<deejoe> s/than/that/
<thafreak_> it seems it helps if you actually RTFM...sometimes I forget that
<canthus13> thafreak: Heh.
<thafreak> kept trying to try out FreeNas on a VM and could never seem to get it to work
<thafreak> Was using some kind of upgrade image, and trying to boot it as a virtual disk...
<thafreak> guess I should have read the install instructions :)
<BiosElement> And wonderful
<BiosElement> My lead dev just claimed he'd lie about dev work and I'd be too ignorent to tell the difference.
<BiosElement> And he wonders why I don't trust him. >.>
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-06
<dmcglone> hiya
<canthus13> blargh.
<BiosElement> canthus13: +500 to that
<canthus13> BiosElement: Meh. We switched to a new CRM/provisioning/wipe-your-ass/wash-the-dishes system.  It's like downgrading to windows ME.
<BiosElement> lol, wow
 * canthus13 wants his old AS/400-based tools back. :(
<BiosElement> canthus13: Sounds like the work I had to do helping someone 'upgrade' their site from WP to Joomla. *crys*
<canthus13> BiosElement: This new system has found ways to break things that definitely weren't possible with the old software.
<BiosElement> Amazing
<BiosElement> Oh canthus13 you'll probably like this: http://thechangelog.com/post/4258932732/fool-js-april-1st-javascript-snippet#april
<canthus13> ...Like assigning Video service to a cable modem... Which then causes the provisioning server to go "WTF???" and "Fuck it."
<BiosElement> hah wow
<canthus13> BiosElement: I wish this was an april fool's joke. :(
<BiosElement> canthus13: Know how you feel dude. I'm now getting to explain to this idiot why they can't upgrade their site to joomla 1.6. >.> It's not pretty.
<canthus13> Heh.  WP is easier to manage than joomla. :P
<canthus13> easier to install, too.
<BiosElement> (Reason they can't is the joomla project has, simply, incompetent management that don't understand wtf a version number is used for.)
<canthus13> could be worse, I suppose... They could be asking for Drupal.
<BiosElement> Joomla 1.6 is incompatible with 1.5...wtf? .5 are minor changes.
<BiosElement> canthus13: Drupal at least understands what version numbers are.
<BiosElement> Joomla just runs a random number generator
<canthus13> true.  But installing Drupal is a bit like installing LFS..
<BiosElement> canthus13: When was the last time you tried? And Drupal is not meant to be installed by non-techies.
<canthus13> I can't imagine trying to 'upgrade' to Drupal from WP.
<BiosElement> canthus13: I have, on a regular basis actually. It's not that hard. >.>
<canthus13> BiosElement: About 2 years ago. I suppose a lot may have changed since then.
<BiosElement> A 'ton' has changed
<BiosElement> As in, I think at least two major version releases.
<canthus13> I have enough issues with WP.. Mostly caused by lighttpd, though.
<BiosElement> At least it's not nginx >.>
<canthus13> that and the fact that I don't have hte motivation to get to the bottom of the issues.
<BiosElement> Still not sure why people keep talking about that
 * canthus13 thought nginx was fast and scaled really well.
<BiosElement> Personally, I wouldn't use a web server that has a memory leak that's been known for over 2 years. But that's just me.
<BiosElement> A Web interface to manage server settings, what a concept. :P
<canthus13> At some point I'm gonna switch back to Apache.
<canthus13> I just haven't had the time to deal with the migration.
<BiosElement> I'm a CLI guy as much as the next person, but with complex server setups, It's vastly easier to process with a GUI.
<canthus13> BiosElement: For a lot of stuff, yes.
<Unit193> Anyone use the WebUpd8 PPA? Anyone heard of it?
<Cheri703> yeah, I got minitube from it (I think)
<Unit193> How is it??
<Cheri703> uhm...fine?
<Cheri703> I don't know
<Cheri703> that's the only thing I've gotten from it
<Unit193> Thanks! adding...
<Derath-Srvr> Anyone awake?\
<Derath-Srvr> SUp
<LawrenceO> howdy
<Derath-Srvr> :P
<thafreak_> Morning...er...afternoon ohio
<thafreak_> canthus13: I might be setting up a honeypot network
<thafreak> I got my old openwrt router configured as basically a vlan switch...and my m0n0wall router also talks vlans...
<Derath-Srvr> Sup Freak
<thafreak> Sup
<Derath-Srvr> Not much... I'll have a surprise for all the people that have been trying to exploit phpmyadmin on my box soon
<thafreak> haha...what's that
<Derath-Srvr> masked download to Fedora's dvd iso
<thafreak> I'm considering putting a box running damn vulnerable on my honepot network and allowing the internet to access it
<thafreak> oh nice...
<Derath-Srvr> will call it database-backup.dat
<thafreak> that's a novel idea...
<thafreak> so when some one tries to hit /phpmyadmin, you redirect or something?
<Derath-Srvr> Considering switching method on it to binary stream to take even longer...
<Derath-Srvr> Yep
<Derath-Srvr> They won't know what it is until they get through all 4.3G, and it's not on my network, so not eating my bandwidth
<thafreak> I really need to look through my logs to see what the idiots are doing these days...
<thafreak> Nice...too bad it's not on like Libian network though
<Derath-Srvr> although one was smart... reversed ip on him... to privatedns
<thafreak> waste some dbag's bandwidth
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<thafreak> really wish I had more time to screw with wannabe attackers...
<Derath-Srvr> And getting to go to cols' ubuntu hour tonight
<Cheri703> So...I got chosen for sponsorship to UDS-O in Budapest...I'm very surprised by this
<Derath-Srvr> UDS? Dev Summit?
<Cheri703> yep
<Derath-Srvr> Cool! Congrats!
<Cheri703> thanks!
<Cheri703> I applied for sponsorship as a "hey, what can it hurt? I'm not going to get chosen, but why not?" aaand I got chosen
<Derath-Srvr> Cool!
<deejoe> Cheri703: congratulations!
<Cheri703> thanks deejoe
 * Derath-Srvr yawns
<Derath-Srvr> wb, if you're even there
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Board?
<Derath-Srvr> a little...
<Derath-Srvr> 13 min left of work, then on my way to panera...
<Derath-Srvr> wondering if anyone else will be there aside from me and co-worker...
<Unit193> I won't
<Unit193> popman said he might be going
 * Derath-Srvr nudges gilbert
<Derath-Srvr> He should be there...
<Derath-Srvr> Unless he's in dayton again
<Unit193> Done any beta testing?
<Unit193> or booting *ubuntu in VM?
<Derath-Srvr> not lately....
<Derath-Srvr> been doing more vms with other things...
<paultag> Hello, World
<Derath-Srvr> Sup paultag
<Derath-Srvr> Well, on my way to see if anyone shows for ubuntu hour columbus
<Unit193> Hello paultag, nhandler
<Cheri703> paultag!
<Unit193> Hello mathay
<Unit193> <bonny> how can i install avg virus scanner on lx terminal
<paultag> heyya Unit193, Cheri703 :)
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: nada man, how are you?
<paultag> eating brb
<Cheri703> paultag:  I pm'd you
<deejoe> what does brb taste like?
<mathay> Hey, Unit193
<mathay> How's it going?
<Unit193> Well, will be having fun Monday!
<Unit193> Cheri703: Tomorrow? late congrats btw
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm planning on it
<Unit193> deejoe: barbecue roast beef?
<Cheri703> also, alden says to bring the processor :)
<Unit193> I was planning on it (I hope I don't forget at the last second...)
<deejoe> Unit193: dunno.  whatever paultag's having there
<Cheri703> kk :)
<paultag> whatsit?
<deejoe> backscroll my good man
<deejoe> that is, if you care to try to decipher what is at best a lame joke
<paultag> ha! jokes
<Unit193> mathay: How are you doing?
<mathay> Unit193: I'm doing alright. Trying to catch up on some news stories--putting off revising the first draft of a paper.
<Unit193> Who here *doesn't* procrastinate?
<Derath-Srvr> anyone @ panera?
<Derath-Srvr> hello?
<Unit193> Hello Derath-Srvr
<Derath-Srvr> at cols ub hour... no idea if anyone else is here...
<Derath-Srvr> have contact info hamdy for spwelton?
<Unit193> spwelton is also his gmail
<Derath-Srvr> k thx
<Unit193> That's what his LP said anyway....
<Unit193> Wow, I'm currently in 13 channels on 2 networks (1 channel on the other network)
<Derath-Srvr> grrr... this is annoying
<Unit193> Only person there?
<Derath-Srvr> ssigh
<Derath-Srvr> me and coworker
<Derath-Srvr> oh well
 * Derath-Srvr poofs
<Cheri703> Derath-Srvr: we have ubuntu hours with just 2 people sometimes
<Cheri703> it happens
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-07
<canthus13> thafreak: Honeypot? Sounds fun.... :)
<Derath-Srvr> Hmmm.... did somehing to screen... looks like it locked my session...
<Derath-Srvr> Well, I guess we were the only ones at Ubuntu Hour tonight...
<Derath-Srvr> Oh well...
<Derath-Srvr> I'll wait until I have confirmation before going to the next one
<Unit193> CTRL-a + x will lock it
<Unit193> Did you have fun?
<Derath-Srvr> Wasn't that type of lock... it froze it, couldn't input or anything...
<Derath-Srvr> meg
<Derath-Srvr> err meh
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: You hit crtl-S. Flow control.
<canthus13> Ctrl-q unfreezes it, I think.
<canthus13> http://web.mit.edu/gnu/doc/html/screen_14.html
<Derath-Srvr> Ah, that looks like it there
<Derath-Srvr> thanks canthus
<Derath-Srvr> Hard to tell what I was hitting on my EVo
<canthus13> No prob. :)
<canthus13> I found out about it the same way you did.. I hit C-s instead of C-a
<Derath-Srvr> Still trying to figure how what to hit to detach...
<canthus13> C-a D
<Derath-Srvr> since doesn't seem like I'm hitting ctrl-a right
<canthus13> err. C-a d rather
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, and how does that translate to an android with screen keys only
<canthus13> A hammer.
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah, just been disconnecting lately after getting fed up with it
<Derath-Srvr> Let me try, brb
<canthus13> that usually works, but sometimes leaves you having to force detach the session the next time you recover it.
<Derath-Srvr> That worked...
<canthus13> Cool. :)
<Derath-Srvr> Although screen doesn't like me changing screen sizes so badly lol
<nhandler> Derath-Srvr: You might also like byobu, but it doesn't work that well on tiny mobile devices
<Derath-Srvr> Also not in Fedora 10 repos... lol
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah I know my server is dated
<nhandler> Derath-Srvr: I think it is in the fedora repos, let me check
<Derath-Srvr> Core 10...
<Derath-Srvr> Which is inaccessible now
<Derath-Srvr> Will have to spend time to update to 14-15 sometime...
<nhandler> Derath-Srvr: Ah, yeah, probably not. You could get it installed, but not from the repos
<Derath-Srvr> Might switch it to CentOS since I dist-update it so infrequently..
<Derath-Srvr> Either way, just thought I'd peek in for a bit... laters!
 * Derath-Srvr will be idling and idling watching at times
 * Derath-Srvr and wishes that spwelton was around as well... oh well
<dmcglone> Hello all
<Cheri703> hey dmcglone
<dmcglone> what's everyone up to this evening?
 * Cheri703 is planning a packing list for UDS :)
<dmcglone> UDS?
<dmcglone> Hello EricR2427
<EricR2427> Hello
<Cheri703> hey EricR2427
<dmcglone> how ya doing?
<dmcglone> Cheri703: UDS? what's that?
<Cheri703> I pm'd you
<EricR2427> hi Cheri703
<EricR2427> Doing good, not much new
<dmcglone> EricR2427: are you new?
<EricR2427> Relatively, I've hung around here a bit
<dmcglone> Cool. how long you been using linux?
<Unit193> EricR2427: dmcglone is/can be the funny one (at takes the punches ;) )
<EricR2427> A couple years, haven't gotten very in-depth for the most part, though
<dmcglone> LOL Unit193
<dmcglone> I do goof off a lot more than I should
<dmcglone> but what fun is it when there's no one to help
<dmcglone> :-)
<Unit193> I like that I don't have to worry about offending you too  much...
<dmcglone> EricR2427: do you like it better than M$?
<dmcglone> Unit193: nothing offends me :-)
<dmcglone> I'm absolutely not the offensive type
<dmcglone> I like hearing differing opinions and considering them. I think it makes me a better person
<dmcglone> to each his own :-)
<EricR2427> dmcglone: yeah, but I still use the other for games and such
<dmcglone> EricR2427: Same here. Command and Conquer Yuri's Revenge is my favorite game
<canthus13> yum... fresh pineapple.
<Unit193> Anyone smart besides canthus13 that I can pester?
<dmcglone> Ah dang!!! send me some!!!!
 * Cheri703 coughs at Unit193 *ehem*
<Cheri703> :)
<canthus13> heh.
<dmcglone> Thank god I'm stupid
<dmcglone> LOL
<canthus13> dmcglone: Kroger had 'em 4 for 5 bucks. :D
<dmcglone> but then again I'm smart enough to see Unit193 kissing some major butt
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> might wanna shave it first...
<dmcglone> Ahhhhhhh I love pineappl;e
<Unit193> Na, he just always has to help me
<Unit193> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590526/ <--- that doesn't look too good...
<canthus13> Unit193: If I were trying to avoid questions, I'd stay off IRC. :P
<canthus13> Unit193: What are the temps?
<canthus13> It could be that the threshold is just set too low.
<canthus13> /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/<something>/temperature should have the temp.
 * Unit193 was trying to see why X(?) keeps going down... (don't think that's it)
<dmcglone> Unit193: I never hear you ask questions in here. You're usually quiet unless I drag you out LOL
<Unit193> I just ask canthus13 (you're not normally here)
<canthus13> It's worth double checking the temps, though.  Should write a script that throws the reading from that /proc/ file every second with a timestamp to see if there's any correlation.
<canthus13> (Don't ask me how.. I'm an idea man, not a programmer. :)
<Unit193> canthus13: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ is empty
<canthus13> Weird. What sort of processor?
<dmcglone> Unit193: is the computer shutting down?
<Unit193> Na
<Unit193> P4
<canthus13> but it's kind of suspicious that it reports normal and then over temp at 5-second intervals.
<canthus13> P4s don't overheat very easily, either. they're pretty resilient.
<canthus13> err.. s/second/minute
<dmcglone> if the computer is overheating it would be shutting itself down, is that the case here? Forgive me, I'm entering late in this discussion :-)
<Unit193> dmcglone: You have been here for the entire thing, but it's still "on"
<canthus13> Could be a GPU issue. got another video card you could try?
<Unit193> About the X issue?
<canthus13> Yep.
<Unit193> Erm....
<canthus13> I'm thinking the overtemp threshold is set too low and that's what is triggering the alarms.
<canthus13> A P4 doesn't go critical 'til ~95-105C
<dmcglone> Unit193: I missed the question, I scrolled up and don't see one
<canthus13> He pasted logs at 21:34
<Unit193> *Incomplete
<dmcglone> thanks
<Unit193> canthus13: I see a dash in the top left corner (and can't get to the TTYs) only fix, reboot
<dmcglone> I've had this problem, but my computer would automatically shut down, I remedied it by cleaning out the dust in the tower and applying a new layer of thermal paste to my heatsink
<Unit193> I'm not so sure the issues are all that related...
<dmcglone> I was taught that you always look for the simplest problems first  and I used to always go for the worst problem and it finally came back to bite me in the ass a few months ago, from then on I've always started diagnosing with the simplest and obvious first
<dmcglone> I bet canthus13 recognizes that one
<Unit193> I need X more then the temp issue (if there is one?)
<canthus13> Unit193: I'm not so sure there *IS* a temp issue.  install sensors and see how the temps look.
<dmcglone> I'm trying to find the X issue from above
<Unit193> Any ideas on X? (if it's an X issue)
<Unit193> Xubuntu 10.10, LAN, all updates (except maybe the ones that need rebooting)
<canthus13> yay netsplits.
<dmcglone> wow what the hell happened?
<Unit193> dmcglone: netsplit
<dmcglone> everyone just suddenly left the room
<dmcglone> Ohg
<canthus13> dmcglone: you left.
<dmcglone> I did?
<dmcglone> I seemed to have stayed here with BiosElement and gilbert
<dmcglone> everyone else went poof.. LOL
<BiosElement> Hah
<canthus13> dmcglone: We thought y'all were sneaking off for some nookie...
<dmcglone> I was trying, dang you busted me
<Unit193> BiosElement: Loved your new name
<BiosElement> New name? lol
<canthus13> :D
<dmcglone> BiosElement is now known as 31NAAAEYW
<BiosElement> Weird...
<canthus13> I like it.
<BiosElement> baka >.>
<dmcglone> Well looks like BiosElement, Gilbert and I are on the super server ;-)
<BiosElement> Awesome hah
<BiosElement> Freenode is a tad sick
<dmcglone> everyone else got stuck on the B side server that split
<dmcglone> haha
<BiosElement> When I start getting disconnected, I know it's sick since I run my IRC via a server daemon heh
<BiosElement> Anyways, back shortly
<dmcglone> you prefer boring black screens with white text huh? ;-)
<BiosElement> lol, nope. Quassel :P
<Unit193> I get red text... :D
<Unit193> Can't seem to get the temp... acpi -t
<dmcglone> Is it a hassle?
<Unit193> I like it...
<canthus13> Unit193: Did you install sensors?
<dmcglone> I just checked it out, looks cool, I might try it
<Unit193> dmcglone: checked out...?
<Unit193> canthus13: Sometimes they have it built-in...
<dmcglone> Unit193:  took a look at it
<canthus13> quassel. an annoyingly complex client-server way to do what we do with irssi and screen.
<canthus13> Unit193: I've had to install it on a few machines.
<canthus13> Mostly older ones.
<Unit193> I have 2 Optiplex GX260s, one is huge (the one with X issues) and another one that has sensios...
<dmcglone> aren't the Optiplex's servers?
<Unit193> Workstations
<canthus13> anything's a server.
<Unit193> Anything can be a server
<dmcglone> true
 * canthus13 installs Apache on his cat.
<Unit193> lighttpd on both linux boxes
<Unit193> For irc/### logs
<canthus13> lighty is starting to annoy me. I'm prolly gonna switch back to apache. :P
<dmcglone> apache rules
<Unit193> irclog2html works better with apache, but I think lighttpd is lighter
 * dmcglone has used apache for many years
<Unit193> dmcglone: That's because the others didn't exist when you were looking ;)
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> I roamed with the dinosaurs ya know.. :-)
<dmcglone> Now they are behemoth paper weights
<Unit193> Going to  reboot the comp with X issues...
<Unit193> up 1 day, 32 min
<dmcglone> I still got my Odyssey video game console
 * Unit193 just added an ollllld video card in...
<dmcglone> guess what canthus13?
<canthus13> dmcglone: chickenbutt?
<dmcglone> it's my bed time.. LOL
<dmcglone> yup, you know the drill.. LOL
<Unit193> bed? sleep?
<dmcglone> LOL
<canthus13> Heh.
<dmcglone> Someday Unit193 your gonna have kids, and them kids will bite and they bite hard
<dmcglone> and they drag you out of bed at all hours of the night
<dmcglone> dang.. LOL
<dmcglone> Just my life.. ;-)
<dmcglone> anyway, I'm out. gotta lay and get some rest, morning comes fast :-(
<dmcglone> someday I'll figure out how to keep up with everyone here and stay up all night and day
<dmcglone> g'night all
<Unit193> Ohhhhh crap.... "mounting /dev on /root/dev failed" same with sys and proc
<canthus13> Ew.
<canthus13>  /dev shouldn't be mounted under /root...
<Unit193> boot errors....
 * Unit193 really didn't want to do a reinstall
<Unit193> I think I'm really SOL on that...
<canthus13> Unit193: you broke it.
<Unit193> Yeah, I don't think I can fix that...
<Unit193> If I really have to reinstall, I'll need to backup /home and /etc (so I can remember what I configured)
<Unit193> Cheri703: Still alive?
<Cheri703> yuppers
<Unit193> We should both be there tomorrow....
<Cheri703> k, cool
 * Cheri703 will be there. and I found my sign for the table :)
<Unit193> SkrappJaw?
<Cheri703> I think he'll be there
<Cheri703> not sure if he'll be bringing his friend again
<Unit193> dropbear doesn't support normal options...
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> So do the only good conversations happen after 10pm?
<Derath-Srvr> possibly... I'm in training at someone else's cube, so not really here
<Cheri703> so.. Unit193, I really hate to do this, but I don't think I will be able to make it tonight. :(  A health thing came up. However, Skrappjaw is/was planning to go, so you guys are welcome to have ubuntu hour without me
<Unit193> Cheri703: I take it that Alden(?) won't be going also? Hope you feel better
<Cheri703> yeah, I don't think he is
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> so do you still want to go? I can email skrappjaw and tell him to watch for you guys
<Cheri703> or that it's canceled
<Unit193> EricR2427 isn't home yet, so I don't know... (It would be nicer if it wasn't just me abnd him)
<Cheri703> ok, let me know and I'll contact skrappjaw
<Unit193> Cheri703: Confirm
<Cheri703> confirm what?
<Unit193> Sorry, we are going (train of thought doesn't work very well)
<Cheri703> ah, ok. I will let skrappjaw know. one sec
<Cheri703> ok, so...he has a thing tonight and the timing is too tight so he won't be out either :/
<Cheri703> you guys are welcome to still go have an evening away from your parents, but...just wanted to let you know
<Cheri703> you can carry the ubuntu flag still!
<Cheri703> ;D
<Unit193> Nobody else is going?
<Unit193> (I think SkrappJaw, you and us are the only people that go)
<Cheri703> yeah :/
<Derath-Srvr> I haven't heard back from Spwelton over whether he's even running anymore, even through they are in the calendar...
<Cheri703> Derath-Srvr: this is for mansfield :)
<Unit193> Cheri703: ha! we are having U-H here ;)
<Cheri703> :) that works!
<Cheri703> viva la ubuntu hour!
<Unit193> Maybe get my Xubuntu box (Sigma) back to working order...
<Unit193> Have you done Ubuntu release upgrades? (The site says you can just do that, but everyone says to reinstall...)
<Cheri703> I tend to reinstall
<Cheri703> I've had issues in the past with upgrades
<Derath-Srvr> I've done both, sometimes it works, sometimes I just wipe and reinstall...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-08
<sethly> hey all
<Cheri703> hi
<Unit193> U-H is now over... (started later)
<Unit193> Hello sethly!
<sethly> hi :)
<Unit193> Shell hosting with Ubuntu!: http://www.nvita.org/free-shells.aspx
<dmcglone> Hiya Pals
 * Unit193 runs
<dmcglone> later gator.. ;-)
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone
<Cheri703> hey dmcglone
<dmcglone> How's that data coming along Cheri703?
<dmcglone> Unit193: figure out your problem yet?
<Cheri703> slow, have a ton of stuff going on! it's on my list!
<dmcglone> I know the feeling :-/
<dmcglone> I asked a couple clients for testimonials today
<Unit193> dmcglone: I have many problems ;)
<Cheri703> :)
<dmcglone> I feel ya Unit193 I take crazy pills for mine ;-)
<Unit193> dmcglone: It's really crapped, I'm going to be lucky if I can even get data off the HDD
<dmcglone> can you use command line to backup
<Cheri703> Unit193: can you plug the hdd in to another computer?
<Unit193> dmcglone: Things took a turn for the worse...
<Unit193> Cheri703: LiveCD hung on mount
<Cheri703> I have an adapter that makes it a usb drive
<Unit193> So do I... Lubuntu didn't see it (never used the device on that computer)
<Cheri703> try it on another?
<dmcglone> Unit193: why are you using Lubuntu or Xubuntu?
<Unit193> dmcglone: Why are you using Ubuntu?
<dmcglone> LOL I'm just asking if there is a perticular reason
<Unit193> The lubuntu box can only mostly handle Lubuntu
<dmcglone> is there a big difference between the 2?
<Unit193> L and X? heck yeah! Ubuntu and Xubuntu have more in common...
<dmcglone> I just thought that they were Ubuntu with different apps installed by default
<Unit193> Xubuntu uses XFCE by default (not Gnome) Lubuntu uses LXDE
<Cheri703> same as how kubuntu uses kde instead of gnome
 * Unit193 is waiting 'til 11.04 to reinstall *ubuntu on main
<Unit193> I don't know if I'm going with X or K, I like both
<dmcglone> this begs the question, whatever happened to lindows?
<Unit193> What?
<dmcglone> last I heard they had to change their name, but don't remember what they changed it to
<dmcglone> that was like 8 or so years ago
<dmcglone> Ah it's Linspire
<Unit193> Cheri703: Can you plug the IDE to SATA in after boot?
<Cheri703> uhm, no
<Cheri703> not that I'm aware of
<Unit193> Sorry, IDE/SATA to USB
<Cheri703> why would you need to do it after boot?
<Cheri703> yeah, you can plug the usb in after boot
<dmcglone> USB is "hot swappable"
<Unit193> Yeah, was just making sure Ubuntu would detect it...
<dmcglone> It should
<Unit193> sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit > http://paste.ubuntu.com/591057/
<dmcglone> Ok all, I'm out.
<dmcglone> I'll catch you all later
<Unit193> dmcglone: Have a nice night
<dmcglone> U too Unit193
<canthus13> Unit193: Reinstalled your box yet?
<Unit193> canthus13: No, I need data off the HDD first, and I can't seem to read it (I'm starting to think bad HD)
<canthus13> Unit193: double-bag it in freezer bags after it cools down. then freeze it overnight and try to grab as much off the drive as you can.
<Unit193> canthus13: That was my next plan
<Unit193> Thanks for the idea anyway
<canthus13> :)
<Unit193> I hope to get all of /home and maybe some of /etc
<Unit193> canthus13: If you had to guess, how long do you think a freezer would give you?
<canthus13> Unit193: Eleventy-seven minutes.
<canthus13> Seriously, though, It all depends on the drive.
<BiosElement> Ya know, mediawiki is a mess but it brings me comfort at times
<BiosElement> When designing my own wiki system, I ran into a pretty big design bug where example.com/pagename?rev=3 would not actually be the third revision for the 'page' but the third revision of all pages on the site.
<BiosElement> Here I was trying to think of a fancy solution, and I came up with a couple. Then I wonder what wikipedia does about it since I'm sure they're smarter then me
<BiosElement> Answer: Nothing at all, their revision id's are a mess.
<Derath-Srvr> :P
<canthus13> Ooo... http://www.ugo.com/the-goods/smell-even-more-like-bacon-with-bacon-cologne
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<Derath-Srvr> That would drive me insane... would be hungry all day
<canthus13> :D
<thafreak> Afternoon ohio
<thafreak> Finally got around to trying out crunchbang on my netbook...
<thafreak> I'm liking it
<thafreak> course, I was running fluxbox on lucid on it prior...so it's obviously not too minimalistic for me :)
<Unit193> thafreak: Sounds great! You're using the Openbox version?
<thafreak> yep
<thafreak> it's nice...
<Unit193> Switching to debian now? ;)
<thafreak> eh, I've typically always had something debian somewhere...
<thafreak> but yeah, I kind of like how some projects are shifting to rolling releases using debian...
<thafreak> mint debian edition is nice too
<Unit193> I have tried some of the Mints, haven't tried that one yet...
<thafreak> hmmm...I was almost impressed
<thafreak> I inserted an encrypted SD card...and it prompted me for the password to mount it
<thafreak> it didn't work...but it's close
<Unit193> With the *ubuntus, I have to install the getdeb + launchpad repos
<Derath-Srvr> Hey freak, Unit
<Unit193> Hello Derath-Srvr! how was/is work?
<thafreak> hey Derath-Srvr
<Derath-Srvr> Getting there...
<Derath-Srvr> Been wondering if it's possible to corrupt a VBox snapshot by loading it too many times
<Derath-Srvr> And ya know, I wish there was a "Keep Above/Keep Below" option in Aero... getting tired of not having that
<Derath-Srvr> has anyone ACTUALLY heard from spwelton in the last couple months?
 * Unit193 only talks to people on here
<Derath-Srvr> Only wonder to see if he's still doing Ubuntu Hours... I emailed him and still haven't heard bac
<Unit193> Last seen  : Jan 13 02:11:29 2011 (12 weeks, 1 day, 17:21:11 ago)
<Unit193> ^^ last freenode login with his user
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<Unit193> You're not any type of ReLoCo lead?
<Derath-Srvr> For Dayton...
<Derath-Srvr> But can't say that I've actually run one... also seems like there are only about 2-3 users in the LoCo that are in my region
<BiosElement> Amazing
<Unit193> Doesn't say on: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/reloco
<Derath-Srvr> There's a lot more in my LUG
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah I checked that, and I've been removed from Dayton...
<BiosElement> Gnome really needs to throw out some loose cannon 'volunteers' who think they're helping. :|
<Derath-Srvr> Oh well, no loss there
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: AFAIK leads just show up and make sure everyone is nice
 * Derath-Srvr shrugs
<Unit193> The Ubuntu Hour I go to isn't even on there...
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm... wonder when we'll start the planning for OLF this year, and is it going to be on me again
<thafreak> How does the name "Logix Labs" sound?
<Derath-Srvr> For?
<thafreak> a company
<Derath-Srvr> Purpose of company?
<thafreak> cool stuff
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<thafreak> development of solutions
<thafreak> to problems
<Derath-Srvr> Sales? (Product selling?) Services? etc...
<thafreak> sales?
<thafreak> that's some one else's problem
<Derath-Srvr> So services then...
<Derath-Srvr> hmmm
<Derath-Srvr> Not bad...
<thafreak> services...that's also some one elses problem :)
<Derath-Srvr> Development == services
<Derath-Srvr> I was trying to figure if the name of the company fit what you wanted the company to do
<BiosElement> Out of curiosity, would anyone care for a convore group? It might be a tad more useful for planning events then a mailing list.
 * Derath-Srvr shrugs
<thafreak> nah, development is not necessarily a service
<thafreak> this is more of an incubator...
<thafreak> for awesomeness
<Derath-Srvr> O.o
<Derath-Srvr> Changing the business model on the fly? lol
<thafreak> not programmers for higher
<thafreak> nah, just developing ideas...
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, if incubator, it's good... if you're "providing" development work for people, then it's good, but not best...
<thafreak> some one else can figure out how to make money with them...
<Cheri703>  sort of like eureka mansion is/was?
<thafreak> YES
<thafreak> eureka
<thafreak> like the bell labs of old
 * Cheri703 toured eureka mansion YEARS ago with a gifted kid group
<Cheri703> was SWEET
<thafreak> wait...this is a place?
<Cheri703> it's now "eureka ranch"
<Cheri703> http://www.eurekaranch.com/
<Cheri703> it was so freaking cool
<Cheri703> this was at least 12 years ago
<thafreak> soo....what do they do
<Cheri703> it's in newtown ohio
<Cheri703> it's an "idea" place
<Cheri703> at least when I was there, they had rooms full of things to jog imagination and help you look at things differently
<Cheri703> look at the site :)
<Cheri703> yeah, so it was pre-1997 when I was there
<thafreak> too much going on the site...couldn't focus...
<Derath-Srvr> And Hi Cheri
<Cheri703> hi Derath-Srvr
<Derath-Srvr> gilbert, could you get in contact with me when you can? I have a question for you
<Derath-Srvr> hope he's got a screen session going or something lol
<Cheri703> ah, yes, gilbert I also have a question for you :)
<Cheri703> or BiosElement if you're around
<Unit193> http://www.unit193.org
<BiosElement> Just ask heh
<Cheri703> can someone update the ReLoCo page? mansfield's has been happening since december and we're not listed :(
<BiosElement> canthus13: Don't you have ReLoCo access?
<Unit193> Doesn't Jacob run the site?
<Cheri703> I mean on the main website
<BiosElement> Not sure
 * BiosElement is going to eat, nag me if it's not done when I get back
<Unit193> Are they still having U-H in Akron?
<thafreak> Dunno, I haven't been to one in akron for a while
<canthus13> BiosElement: I have no idea.
<canthus13> BiosElement: I have access to the google calendar, but I don't think I can update the page.
<Cheri703> http://consumerist.com/2011/04/the-magical-chinese-hard-drive.html
<Derath-Srvr> heading home... laters
<Unit193> Have a nice one Derath-Srvr!
<thafreak> http://blog.adamnash.com/2010/11/29/why-t-shirts-matter/
<Cheri703> Oh, so...I figure I'll toss this up in here, with the MAJOR disclaimer that I COMPLETELY understand if you look and say "HA, NO" and apologies in advance if you think it's crappy of me to do so: http://cheri703.chipin.com/uds-stuff
<canthus13> Cheri703: I think I posted that drive last night... pretty funny stuff.  I've gotten one of those looped thumb drives before.  I was lucky.. Mine was a 4gb masquerading as a 16gb.
 * canthus13 fixed it with the HP flash drive tool.
<Cheri703> \o/ I win!
<canthus13> eh?
 * Cheri703 used the word "Blargh" as the dual factor authorization word for new online banking thing :)
<canthus13> HAHA!
<Cheri703> had to be at least 6 characters
<Cheri703> that was the first thing that came to mind
<canthus13> That's awesome. :)
<Cheri703> so now every time I log on, it will have an image of the word Blargh :)
<Cheri703> and I will chuckle
 * Cheri703 is far too amused by this
<canthus13> Simple pleasures... :)
<Unit193> After the drive is in the freezer for a long time, do you just pull it out and plug it in?
<canthus13> Yup.
<Unit193> Hello rokkett77
<rokkett77> heloo all
<rokkett77> hello that is
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-09
<canthus13> Herro.
<rokkett77> greetings from peppermint
<canthus13> ....wft?
<canthus13> ...
<canthus13> wtf, too.
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> You disconnected, then reconnected...
<canthus13> Yeah. I accidentally hit some key combination and closed out the channel. :P
<canthus13> not sure what, though.
<canthus13> No my channels are all out of order. :(
<Unit193>  /window move 6
<Unit193> Does it to me too...
<Unit193> How many windows do you currently have open?
<canthus13> 9
<Unit193> Cheri703: Might it be better to figure out a better day for U-H when SkrappJaw is here?
<Cheri703> we can discuss if there's an easier day to get together
<Unit193> I sorta want to know what days work well for you guys
<Unit193> SkrappJaw: You with us?
<Cheri703> any night is ok for me really
<Unit193> How long is UDS?
<Cheri703> a week
<Cheri703> as of now, no U-H scheduled during it
<Unit193> Not saying you can't do them, but I can't do any mondays...
<gilbert> Derath-Srvr: what's up?
 * Cheri703 is learning to use a Colemak keyboard layout...why yes, I AM a giant nerd, why do you ask?
<canthus13> colemak? Never heard of it.
<Cheri703> http://aqeeliz.com/2008/09/keyboard-layouts-qwerty-vs-dvorak-vs-colemak/
<canthus13> hmm... interesting.  I think I'm too set in my ways to switch...
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm a major touch typer, so it's...interesting
<Cheri703> (using qwerty now though)
<Cheri703> but I'm doing lessons in ktouch :)
 * canthus13 hasn't looked at the keyboard in years....
<canthus13> It's amazing how much difference a trailing / makes in rsync.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-10
<Unit193> canthus13: So if I move your keyboard, you're really messed up?
<canthus13> Unit193: nah. I can ssh into the box and correct the keymap. :)
<Unit193> You said you don't look at the keyboard, if I move it 3 inches, you're all out of luck...
<canthus13> Unit193: thpthpthp.
<Cheri703> wow I hate doing taxes with my husband
<Unit193> What part, taxes or husband?
<paultag> yes
<paultag> logic win
<Cheri703> both...he is mad because my idiot bosses didn't take out taxes and is all pissy and being a jerk and telling me I should just not include income or make up deductions..."uhm, no...that'd be tax fraud"
<Unit193> Stupid LiveCD repos...
<paultag> BRB
<Unit193> Does Ubuntu (and Kubuntu for that matter) act funny in VBox for anyone else??
<TheErk> Howdy ho!
<Unit193> Hello TheErk!
<TheErk> How are you this evening?
<Cheri703> yo TheErk
<Unit193> Well, you?
<TheErk> Good.  I just went beta
<Unit193> Ubuntu 11.04? Xubuntu is nice too
<TheErk> yes 11.04
<BiosElement> Anyone need a Humble Indie Bundle key? I've still got some gift codes I never got around to using. >.>
 * Cheri703 has a friend who gave access to both bundles :)
<Unit193> What games are even on there?
<BiosElement> Unit193: http://humblebundle.com/
<Unit193> Never heard of those games... how are they?
<Cheri703> world of goo = fun!
 * Unit193 just looked at that and remembered my cousin had/has that
 * Cheri703 got enough donations to cover the cost of the passport!!
<Cheri703> \o/
<Unit193> That's great! do you know how many people helped?
<Cheri703> 5
<Unit193> Cheri703: http://viralintrospection.wordpress.com/2010/09/06/a-different-philosophy-in-designing-keyboard-layouts/
<Cheri703> interesting
<Unit193> You'll never be able to use another keyboard...
<Cheri703> eh, I'm familiar enough with qwerty
<Cheri703> I don't think I'll lose that
<Unit193> I would think about switching, but I don't want to figure another layout or have it change depending where I am...
<canthus13> bah. why won't rsync sync mp3s that have had the tags changed? :(
<Unit193> Not too fond of season 3 of BSG...
<sethly> BSG gets kinda weird somewhere around the middle of the series
<Cheri703> yeah, it got weird
<Cheri703> heh
<Unit193> I kinda liked how it was going...
<sethly> what's happening in the 3rd season?
<Unit193> I just started, but that's when they skip a year and they are on New Caprica
<sethly> ah with fat apollo
<Unit193> Yeah... what the heck went on in that year?
<Cheri703> ohhh, yeah, I remember
<Cheri703> you'll see :)
<Unit193> PLEASE Don't tell me...
<Unit193> Cheri703: The LUG here: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=339594106111 - http://ncolug.net/ - http://www.freelists.org/list/ncolug
<Cheri703> kk
<Unit193> Yay for bloody noses in the middle of the night!
<Unit193> Also, good morning Ohio!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-02
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<paultag> heyya
<thafreak> paultag: i remember you raving about nagios a while back...you ever try any of the alternatives?
<paultag> thafreak: nope
<thafreak> kk
<thafreak> i went and migrated a dirt old nagios setup I had to a new box running shinken...and so I became re-familiarized with nagios configs
<thafreak> and they're not bad
<thafreak> but I want to setup a monitoring box for some one who may be an idiot...
<thafreak> so I thought about looking at alternatives, wondered if you saw any you liked
<thafreak> question is open to anyone in the room too ;)
<paultag> I have no idea, none really looked great to me
<thafreak> might try icinga, the nagios fork...maybe they have an easy ui for management...
<canthus13> thafreak: I think most of his raving stems from the massive amount of money they dropped on the bar a couple of years ago... :)
<canthus13> thafreak: but other than that, Spiceworks is pretty simple.
 * canthus13 played with it about 5 or 6 years ago...
<thafreak> isn't spiceworks basically the commercialized fork of nagios?
<thafreak> will check it out
<thafreak> Really considering trying for this other job...double my salary, even just for a few months would probably dig us out of our financial hole
<thafreak> so i want to get things set up at work so that a less competant person can handle things
<thafreak> paultag: you play with that gitlabhq yet? Like try it out?
<paultag> thafreak: no :(
<thafreak> was wondering if it does forking...
<paultag> gilbert: dude, congrats
<paultag> thafreak: Not sure. I'd imagine so
<paultag> gilbert: you rock
<paultag> gilbert: all of my socks
<thafreak> what happened to gilbert?
<paultag> thafreak: he's a DD now
<thafreak> he finish is phd
<thafreak> nice
<paultag> with upload rights
<paultag> (duh)
<thafreak> oh
<thafreak> what package?
<paultag> thafreak: what?
<paultag> thafreak: no, he's a debian developer
<paultag> gilbert@debian.org
<thafreak> i caught that
<paultag> well, not gilbert
<paultag> because that's taken, but whatever he choose
<thafreak> is he a package maintainer then?
<paultag> thafreak: he's been a package maintainer, you can't become a debian developer without maintaining packages for a while
<thafreak> ah, ok...what pkgs has he been maintaining?
<paultag> [tag@chayot:~][11:14 AM]$ finger mgilbert@db.debian.org | grep Email
<paultag> Email: Michael Gilbert <mgilbert@debian.org>
<paultag> :D
<paultag> thafreak: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=mgilbert@debian.org
<paultag> actually, now just http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=mgilbert works
<thafreak> cool
<paultag> I'm waiting on my goddamn advocate
<paultag> who I love, but it's been like a month and a half
<thafreak> fucking fronteir dsl....piece of shit....worst dsl service I've ever seen
<canthus13> s/dsl/service/
<thafreak> i had dsl in the same city as my one client when i lived there...i think i had maybe 2 problems in the entire year i lived there
<canthus13> I've dealt with their tech support and porting department. :(
<thafreak> fucking business class dsl, never fucking works
<canthus13> DSL sucks period.
<thafreak> well, when I had it, I had verizon for the phone lines, but a different provider
<paultag> 11:56 <+canthus13> DSL sucks period.
<thafreak> and it worked awesome
<paultag> canthus13: comma fail
<canthus13> paultag: Heh.
<canthus13> paultag: maybe it was intentional. :P
<paultag> :P
<Cheri703> as the resident female: I have a -_- for paultag and canthus13
<canthus13> Cheri703: Sorry. :P
<Cheri703> mmmhm
<paultag> canthus13: yeah, sorry :)
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> I got my sec+ study guide today :)
<canthus13> Cool. :)
<Cheri703> yeah, goal is to pass exam by the end of april (or may)
<dzho> the -.- is for . . . the salty language?
<Cheri703> for the "hur hur, period hur funny" moment they shared
<Cheri703> it was a touching moment, but... -_-
<Cheri703> ^sarcasm
<dzho> oh, a bit too subtle for me to catch on a quick scrollback scan.  Sorry.
<Cheri703> no worries
<Cheri703> it was more of a "come on guys" than a "zomg an issue!" response from me
<Cheri703> they know me :)
<dzho> ah, right.  I'm not the whitest knight when it comes to this stuff, but I do try to keep an eye out.
<Cheri703> also: salty language should probably be kept to a minimum as (though we don't get a TON of visitors) we do try to be family friendly
 * dzho nods
<Unit193> We do? I didn't notice. :P
<dzho> Unit193: perhaps you weren't around for paultag's little salty-language munger?
<dzho> twas quite amusing
<paultag> I thought I was pretty tactful with how I put that
<Unit193> He does it all the time. :P
<paultag> not that I was in the right
<paultag> because I was wrong
<Unit193> That's alright, I'm in the wrong right now for using uptrack.
 * dzho knows someone who is about to go work for them
<dzho> there's been a bit of drubbing about the whole going-to-work-for-evil-ubercompany
<Unit193> Heh, well it is money, and a little about linux.
<dzho> more than a little about linux
<dzho> quite a step up from, say, web development work
<Unit193> I use uptrack because I don't want to reboot, and figure it's better than nothing at all.
<Unit193> Other computer that does reboot uses liquorix.
<dzho> http://www.yoper.com/ d'oh
<Unit193> BiosElement: You going to setup your quessel core soonish? ;)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-03
<Unit193> Cheri703: OLF September 28-30, 2012, they are also seeking women to do advanced talks https://ohiolinux.org/node/190
<Cheri703> hmm...I don't know about advanced...nor about speaking in front of a bunch o people, but I'll toy with the idea :) and I'll put it on my calendar
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<Unit193> Well, you're the only Ohio one I know that comes close.
<Cheri703> heh, thanks?
<Unit193> Was meant friendly like. I am interested in the IPv6 one.
<Cheri703> I know :)
<BiosElement> Howdy folks, what's up?
<Unit193> Watching House.
<BiosElement> Sounds exciting. :P
<BiosElement> I just pulled myself away from Battlestar to do some actual coding and look at what I need for my laptop. Probably going to get it Wednesday meaning I'll get it just before the loco meet so I may be installing linux there. >.> Should be amusing anyway, gotta love usb's.
<Unit193> Heh, the ReLoCo here isn't exactly active, and very low in numbers.  It'd go without asking that you're going with Kubuntu, but with the beta?
<BiosElement> Yep, someone's gotta fire the activity up again. May as well start with me. As for Kubuntu, yes and yes. Already running it on the desktop.
<Cheri703> BiosElement: we sort of fizzled when my work schedule changed
<Cheri703> I'd like to get it up and running again, but I'm super busy and wiped out these days :/
<BiosElement> Yaeh, I'm sending a reminder out for the Columbus one, hopefully inspire a few folks to come. Haven't heard of that either way actually.
<ronnoc> Kubuntu 12.04 seems pretty solid on my old HP laptop
<Unit193> Cheri703: No blame meant.
<Cheri703> nah, it's fine :)
<ronnoc> Cheri703: Maybe putting on a good showing at OLF can pull new blood :)
<BiosElement> When it's a one person effort stuff like that tends to fizzle, it's too much work.
<Cheri703> could be, mansfield isn't a big hotbed of activity :/
<toddc> Unity 12.04 on 3 at the moment very stable so far
<Cheri703> on a state level we need to get some stuff moving again
<BiosElement> Yeah, since I've been back it seems I'm not the only who who kinda wondered off. >.>
<Unit193> Yeah, and it would have just been me talking to myself, and that's what offtopic is for.
<ronnoc> lol
<BiosElement> Any word on the OLF status?
<Unit193> September 28-30, 2012
<BiosElement> I presume we have a booth and such? Which reminds me, I need to check in on PyOhio majorly
<Unit193> BiosElement: http://biosinteractive.com/ 403
<BiosElement> Aye, haven't gotten a chance to setup a new site for that.
<Unit193> And as a MC fan, thoughts on MineTest?
<BiosElement> Actually run an MC server and work for a Minecraft server hosting company. :P That's my job. ^_^ And actually haven't looked at it for awhile, but last I looked it was something of a  mess
<BiosElement> No offense to them, it's a cool project but not quite what I'd like to see yet. :|
<Cheri703> BiosElement: we'll need to coordinate booth things
<Unit193> I'd almost bet money I can't make it. :P
<BiosElement> Hah, that's rather what I figured Cheri703 And Unit193 don't stress it, last year I was at a convention so I couldn't either.
<BiosElement> Anyone still alive? Looking for, ideally, a tiny self-help template for server admin work >.>
<Unit193> Pulse seems good, but I'll be of no help.
<BiosElement> Pulse?
<Unit193> Close to heartbeat.
<BiosElement> hah
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-04
<BiosElement2> Well that much worked anyway.
<Unit193> Heh, two of you and one is on the server.
<BiosElement2> Yes, that'd be correct
<Unit193> If you ever get a minute when you're bored, I have a question on Cherokee. :P
<BiosElement2> Shoot
<Unit193> Seem like an idiot for asking, but how do I setup userdirs? :P  (host.com/~unit192 pointing to ~/public_html)
<BiosElement2> Good quetion actually, haven't done it myself :P
<Unit193> Thanks anywho.
<thafreak> Unit193: userdirs is a separate apache mod (assuming you're using apache)
<thafreak> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_userdir.html
<thafreak> nginx, it seems it's mostly done with clever regex rules
<Unit193> thafreak: I'm using cherokee, not apache.
<thafreak> probably like nginx then, can do it with some rewrite magic
<Unit193> Lighttpd is easy to get it.
<Unit193> Thanks anyway.
<thafreak> surprised cherokee doesn't just have a button to enable it ;)
<Unit193> Yeah, figured it'd be an easy option in there. :P
<jrgifford> Anyone here have experience with a acer aspire one netbook? I'm looking at one. - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Acer-Aspire-ONE-A150-Intel-Atom-N270-1GB-160GB-netbook-Windows-XP-Media-Blue-/140731428241?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item20c43f2d91#ht_2850wt_1193
<jrgifford> (running Ubuntu/mint/debian/some-sort-of-linux-one-it of course)
<BiosElement> I believe so, or very similar to it. Lemme double check
<BiosElement> I've heard of at least two people who've gotten that working and actually recommended it to me, but I don't recall how much tweaking it took
<toddc> I have done several acer netbooks be for and had great luck only issue might be wifi depending on which wif device it has
<jrgifford> toddc: interesting
<jrgifford> i heard that since it was a intel chip, it worked fine
<toddc> My persnal net books are toshiba NB-205 Intel NB207 and a MSI U123 intel N270 but both have non intel wifi and the MSI wifi only worked out ofthe box in 12.04 but it was easy to add the driver before 12.04 of
<toddc> I upgraded the toshiba wifi to a Intel centrio 6300 300mb and had no issues
<jrgifford> 12.04 seems to fix a lot of laptop problems, not just power usage too
<dzho> jrgifford: fix relative to which?  to 11.10, or to 10.04?
<jrgifford> dzho: both
<dzho> I'd expect both, but
<dzho> haha
<dzho> but for each to be different
<dzho> you've done the upgrade from both?
<jrgifford> 12.04 fixes synaptic trackpad
<jrgifford> yeah i've done the upgrade from both
<jrgifford> VM 10.04 > 12.04, 11.10 hardware > 12.04
<dzho> cool
<dzho> I haven't spent a lot of time in 11.10 but I'll be doing both upgrades
<dzho> just left a 10.04 to 12.04beta1 upgrade running last night
<dzho> installed 10.04 because it was the install media I had
<ronnoc> jrgifford: after years of my one HP laptop's fan sounding like a plane that was about to take off, kubuntu 12.04 has brought sanity to fan management, finally \o/
<ronnoc> I can't even hear it running now. I can't tell you how happy that makes me
<toddc> maybe the fan stopped :)
<BiosElement> I'll be taking a usb with Kubuntu 12.04 beta, probably try it out see if it likes me.
<canthus13> hrm.
<jrgifford> ronnoc: yeah, the fan control on my HP laptop is really screwy
<ronnoc> jrgifford: try 12.04 and see if it helps
<jrgifford> 12.04 brought sanity to my fan. :)
<ronnoc> same here :)
<BiosElementv3> And I'm over at Panera's now. ^_^
<BiosElementv3> Oh, and I need to remember to write a post about how idiotic OpenDNS is and how they're destroying the internet, etc etc.
<Unit193> Can be handy if it's under your control, but it's not exactly complient with the spec.
<Unit193> But I personally use 127.0.0.1
<BiosElementv3> I have a bigger issue with them blocking freenode for 'malware
<Unit193> Ehhh....
<Unit193> SSH tunnel.
<BiosElementv3> Yep, or web client since I'm feeling lazy
<Unit193> Anyone else there?
<BiosElementv3> Nada, unless you count my bag. :P
<Unit193> Heh, fun. :P
<BiosElementv3> Ahh, I'll have a decent snack anyway
<BiosElementv3> Welp I'm heading off, back in a bit
<Unit193> Adios.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-05
<jrgifford> BiosElement: how is openDNS destroying the internet?
<jrgifford> i've never had any issues with them
<Unit193> ...My shell account also listens on port 53. :D  (Don't have this session on there, mind you)
<jrgifford> lol
<jrgifford> Only thing that openDNS blocks here is porn (little siblings running amuck with their laptops), and thats about it. don't worry about malware since we all use a *nix based system, and the ones (aka me) who goes into the wilder parts (such as IRC, forums etc) of the internet is on his own for making sure he does things right. :P
<jrgifford> s/right/securely
<Unit193> Yeah, but it's a problem for other reasons, doesn't send the right signal.
<jrgifford> what do you mean?
<BiosElement> jrgifford: By blocking freenode claiming it's malware.
<Unit193> I'd try to explain, but it's not coming out of the head.
<Unit193> Not sending dnserr for example.
<jrgifford> BiosElement: weird. also, do keep in mind that you opt into this - its not the default you can't change.
<Unit193> Easy enough to bypass.
<BiosElement> jrgifford: It is at Panera's, short of a proxy. I'll be setting one up on my server for use with ubuntu meetings, but it's still utterly disgusting and they're lying through their teeth with that.
<jrgifford> BiosElement: just use network manager to swap to googles.
<Unit193> DNS doesn't require a proxy, just need to set that in your config.
<jrgifford> easy enough to try.
<BiosElement> jrgifford: Which also doesn't work, I tried that trick. :P
<jrgifford> BiosElement: well then, don't go to panera. simple as that imo. :P
<BiosElement> Which means finding a new meeting location, which is such fun. End of the day, OpenDNS is misclassfying freenode on purpose and there's no excuse for it.
<jrgifford> BiosElement: i just asked them via twitter about it
<Unit193> On purpose? Do you actually know?
<jrgifford> they blocked github for a few hours a few months ago
<BiosElement> jrgifford: Look forward to hearing a response, I was planning to email them as well
<jrgifford> someone flagged it for malware
<BiosElement> Unit193: I find it impossible to believe it was a mistake, they're all techy people there and I find it impossible to believe none of them use freenode, it's just too improbable for me to imagine.
<jrgifford> BiosElement: you don't know, it could have been the autoblocking system or something similar.
<BiosElement> jrgifford: Odd they'd specifically block a subdomain that links to the service, I'd be suprised if they can actually detect IRC traffic to find malware.
<jrgifford> BiosElement: blame panera
<jrgifford> http://domain.opendns.com/freenode.net
<jrgifford> its tagged as "chat" (officially)
<BiosElement> No, bullshit. There's a different message and that's the wrong domain
<jrgifford> and http://domain.opendns.com/webchat.freenode.net
<BiosElement> OpenDNS SPECIFICALLY states they blocked it, I screenshotted it. :P
<jrgifford> is also tagged as "chat"
<jrgifford> you can add a specific domain to the block list for your network. entirely possible panera did that on their own.
<BiosElement> And then it shows a specific blocked message.
<BiosElement> In this case it's spcifically OpenDNS stating that, and if it's wrong to mail them, which I've already done.
<jrgifford> upload the screenshot, i refuse to believe it. Because i see nothing about the *freenode.net domain being blocked/categorized as "malware".
<Unit193> It's user generated anyway, so whatever some random users think....
<BiosElement> Good to know we trust each other around here jrgifford, one moment.
<Unit193> Well, I trust that you saw what you said you did.
<jrgifford> I trust that you saw what you said, but I don't trust that you're blaming the right people. :)
<Unit193> I only trust jrgifford as far as I can toss him, thankfully he lightweight.
<jrgifford> lol Unit193. you're actually pretty close, i'm only like 150. :P
<BiosElement> lol jrgifford, I assure you this time I know I'm not crazy. :) http://i.imgur.com/m0ip6.png
<jrgifford> oh, that
<jrgifford> yeah, they blocked it because it also detects that you're using windows
<jrgifford> (iirc, i ran into that all the time on my windows box.)
<BiosElement> Then they should block facebook and gmail while they're at it by that logic. :|
<jrgifford> hey, just saying. i remember seeing that when i used windows ~2 months ago, but i'm normally on ubuntu (and as such don't see it) so thats why i refused to believe it. :P
<BiosElement> Yeah, I just got this laptop so I haven't moved it over yet
<Unit193> Identi.ca is about dead or a spam heaven now, right?
<jrgifford> more or less yeah, from what I can tell
<BiosElement> I tossed identi.ca a few months ago
<BiosElement> Just no point
<dzho> Unit193: jrgifford I've been the admin of a group on identi.ca for a while now.
<dzho> when they went to 1.0, they didn't continue the xmpp service, so I really slowed down my identi.ca use.
<Unit193> Do you disagree?
<dzho> but, through the command-line-interface group, I've been seeing lots of international subscribers, to my surprise.
<dzho> proportionally many fewer that are obvious spammers.
<Unit193> Has anyone seen/contacted jgould for a while?
<Cheri703> BiosElement: you could always just use quassel?
<Unit193> Quassel connects to irc.freenode.net, and he can't hit that.
<Cheri703> but he can connect to his server at home
<Unit193> Unless you're talking about core.
<Cheri703> yeah
 * Cheri703 was unclear
<gilbert_> paultag: thx!
<gilbert> paultag: took forever, oct to april, but glad its done :)
<gilbert> paultag: i thought you already had a few advocates?
<gilbert> paultag: too bad the process is just mostly waiting.  there was only about 3 weeks where i was actually doing work toward it
<gilbert> BiosElement2: how did the ubuntu hour go last night?
<paultag> gilbert: https://nm.debian.org/public/process/paultag@gmail.com ← I'm waiting on Mako, who's my primary sponsor
<paultag> gilbert: in the mean-time, the others there have advocated me
<paultag> he's so bad at getting to this stuff
<paultag> friggn'.
<gilbert> hmm, you only need one advocate
<gilbert> having 4 already should be enough...
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, I know. The problem is that he's a half-complete one
<paultag> gilbert: because my guy was migrated from the old nm.d.o
<paultag> anyway, shortly!
<paultag> (e.g. within the year?)
<gilbert> oh, weirld beaurocratic stuff
<paultag> yeah
<gilbert> yeah, hopefully yours is faster than 6 months...
<paultag> gilbert: somehow, I doubt it :)
<gilbert> probably
<paultag> it's already been a month
<gilbert> yeah, i had my advocate after only a day
<paultag> yeah :(
<paultag> I'll bug him again, he had a big thing due monday
<gilbert> already uploaded my first dd package :o
<paultag> gilbert: :D
<gilbert> chromium :)
<paultag> oh yeah, forgot you did maint on that too
<gilbert> yep
<paultag> gilbert: I got some ITPs sitting around because both upstreams are crazy out of policy
<paultag> those I might just close and not upload
<paultag> but other then that, nothing new :)
<paultag> gilbert: mentoring the GSoC project to port clang to the buildds
<paultag> that should be fun
<gilbert> cool!
<paultag> it'd be good for some static-checks on which packages have gccisms
<paultag> or use features of gcc that may change because they're not in spec
<paultag> (and klee!)
<gilbert> who is going to be your am?
<paultag> gilbert: it's not set yet, but lfaraone (from what I hear) was lobbying to get me
<Unit193> Heh, I actually know that name.
<paultag> he's an Ubuntu'er
<paultag> BRB, food
<Unit193> He's the guy that packages pianobar.
<gilbert> http://www.infoworld.com/t/web-browsers/chrome-beats-ie-any-given-sunday-190182
<gilbert> paultag: btw, just curious what's been going on with debexpo.  i really haven't been following it
<paultag> back :)
<paultag> Unit193: yeah
<paultag> gilbert: tons, it's going well
<paultag> gilbert: I love arno (et al)
<gilbert> paultag: ok cool, they were trying to get me involved, but i just haven't had time
<paultag> yar
<gilbert> paultag: i'm still going to try to take a look at the broken soap interface
<paultag> yeah, totally
<gilbert> but yeah, not going to have much free time as i'm going to defend this summer
<gilbert> so i gotta get my sh*t done
<paultag> yeah, truth
<gilbert> in the meantime, i'm going to start looking at packages worth sponsoring
<gilbert> plus i'm spending some time on my biz too
<paultag> :)
<paultag> gilbert: there's a bunch with rfs's
<paultag> gilbert: I built a sane front-end I might put into mentors if you want to browse
<paultag> gilbert: http://mentors.pault.ag/
<gilbert> wow, that's really cool
<paultag> some very basic sanity checking in there too
<paultag> but nothing really ground-breaking
<paultag> just easier to browse and not as laggy as the BTS
<gilbert> definately
<gilbert> that actually seems surprisingly not that large
<paultag> yeah, for sure
<paultag> gilbert: eventually, I want to add hooks to push notifications
<paultag> gilbert: e.g., poke me when email looks like .*@ubuntu\.com, or .*\.ru$
<paultag> gilbert: or if the package is .*apache.*
<paultag> so that folks can get pings when something interesting gets pushed to RFS
<paultag> (eventually: if the section == "python", etc)
<paultag> but that's outside the scope of what I have here
<gilbert> interesting
<gilbert> i'm glad BiosElement is taking over the columbus team
<gilbert> its been rather quiet since i've been gone
<paultag> yeah
<gilbert> upgrades take a loooong time :(
<paultag> yeah :(
<gilbert> so, how's the sunlight foundation stuff going?
<paultag> gilbert: dude, it's kickass. I love my job. I'm on a meeting now, and someone strolled in from DC with a lucid T-shirt on, but everyone's ultra smart and we're all doing really great work
<paultag> gilbert: I ♥ sunlight so much
<paultag> my boss is brilliant, which is cool
<gilbert> paultag: that's awesome :)
<paultag> it's great
<paultag> gilbert: I recently uploaded python-sunlight to debian
<gilbert> nice
<paultag> gilbert: it's some really cool stuff, you should check it out
<paultag> it's unified bindings to all the data, and it's easy to use
<thafreak> you guys see this latest osx botnet?
<thafreak> http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/trojan-downloader_osx_flashback_i.shtml
<canthus13> thafreak: Yeah.. they got like every mac out there. :D
<thafreak> shit...my in-laws have like 5
<canthus13> thafreak: ~600k known infections so far?
<thafreak> anyway to prevent from being infected?
<canthus13> install linux.
<canthus13> </rimshot>
<thafreak> other than that
<canthus13> thafreak: Get a decent Mac AV program?
<canthus13> (Is there one?)
<canthus13> that and teacht hem that their holy Mac is not invulnerable.
<thafreak> crap...there's no way to like install an update to close the hole they're using?
<canthus13> I dunno. There's not enough info on the vulnerabilty yet. (at least not as of 10am when I was reading about it...)
<canthus13> It may only be non-updated machines... I dunno.
 * canthus13 would hope that apple is on the ball and working on a fix.
<canthus13> could block the url it hits in the router... h t t p : / / 95.215.63.38/counter/%encoded_data%
<thafreak> nice
<thafreak> good to know, thanks
<thafreak> really want to set up a mandatory proxy server for my in-laws
<canthus13> Actually.. just block the entire IP.
<canthus13> not likely to be anything good at that address for the moment.
<canthus13> It won't stop them from getting the malware.. but it will stop it from downloading the payload.
<andygraybeal> nice :)
<yano> andygraybeal: quit following me :-p
<andygraybeal> what????
<andygraybeal> me???
<yano> yes, you
<yano> lol
<andygraybeal> neva!
<andygraybeal> aight, i'm headed out for the night.  i'm gonna go and try to find some mushrooms and maybe farm a little.
<canthus13> yano: what are you complaining about? You've been up my butt for months and *I* haven't complained. :P
<yano> canthus13: :o
<canthus13> "D
<canthus13> :D
<yano> i think it's a conspiracy of all of you guys following me! :-p
<Unit193> I was here first...
<canthus13> Unit193: Eh? I remember when you were a n00b. :P
<Unit193> First == before yano
<canthus13> Ok. :)
<Unit193> canthus13: Were? and I was here a bit back in '08, but doesn't count for much. :P
<canthus13> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-06
<AndyGraybeal_> :))))))
<Derath-Srvr> :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-08
<ronnoc> Happy Easter fellow Ohio geeks
<Unit193> Wait a couple minutes....
<ronnoc> you weren't supposed to be so attentive!
<canthus13> ronnoc: timestamps FTW. :)
 * canthus13 really needs to set up ntp on his server.. it's almost 4 minutes behind.
<ronnoc> pshhh....just like a fellow geek to nitpick 61 seconds :p
<ronnoc> no 50 seconds! x.x
<Unit193> Happy Easter!
<canthus13> Mmmm.... Roast bunny for dinner.
<ronnoc> If easter means something to you... happy easter :)
<canthus13> It means triple pay. :D
<ronnoc> canthus13: x.x
<canthus13> :D
<ronnoc> canthus13: Ancient belief systems FTW
<canthus13> Heh.
<ronnoc> today I learned (seriously, I feel so ignorant) that Islam has the same Jesus story. I feel so dumb.
<canthus13> Mostly the same.
<canthus13> they change some stuff.
<ronnoc> canthus13: well..of course. But essentially (the important stuff) seems to gel.
<canthus13> Not really. there are some pretty major differences iirc.
 * canthus13 can't recall them off hand, but saw a side-by-side comparison about 8 years ago.
<ronnoc> They believe in the virgin birth... is there anything more important from Christianities POV?
<ronnoc> I'm not agreeing with it...just stating what I think I know
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> from christianity's POV? A lot is more important than that, really.
<canthus13> islam changes quite a few of christ's teachings.
<canthus13> One of the biggest things is that according to islam, christ wasn't cruicified.  Kinda breaks easter right there. :)
<canthus13> *crucified.
 * canthus13 shrugs.
<canthus13> Interesting stuff:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus_in_Islam
<ronnoc> canthus13: I wonder if Islam has more in connection with the Agnostic Gospels then the Cannonized ones. Research for another day. Wouldn't mix well with Yuengling. :)
<canthus13> Nothing mixes well with that swill. :(
<ronnoc> canthus13: probably. in the end we're all human and we tend to try and influence our desired outcomes into what we write and how we interpret.
<ronnoc> I'm more introspective than normal this easter
<canthus13> And we're only 15 minutes in...
<ronnoc> it started a few chapters and a few beers ago :)
<Cheri703> *this is not meant as a disparagement of religious views*
<Cheri703> stupid christian holidays preventing businesses from being open
<Cheri703> pharmacy is closed today, need a prescription to take TONIGHT, had no time all week to pick it up, had planned to get it while out doing errands today as always
<Cheri703> store is open, pharmacy is not
<Cheri703> am super super frustrated
<canthus13> Cheri703: No walgreens?
<Cheri703> it is at cvs
<canthus13> OH. already dropped it off. :/
<canthus13> that sucks.
<Cheri703> yeah, it is refilled and sitting there
<Cheri703> and I can't get it
<Cheri703> and it is BS
<Cheri703> and I am mad
<canthus13> I rather like these holidays. I get triple pay. :)
<Cheri703> yeah yeah
<canthus13> :P
<Cheri703> that's good and fine, your business is OPEN
<canthus13> Cheri703: Sorta. We fall under utility regulations and have to have support 24/7. Most of our lobbies are closed, though.
<Cheri703> if businesses were open and paid their employees, good for them, but closing so that x% of their workforce can observe a holiday, and preventing a percentage of people accessing care they need, that's an issue to me.
<Cheri703> care/medication
 * canthus13 nods.
<Cheri703> mine is not exactly a controlled substance, and other people take it for other reasons, but for me? taking it = avoiding literally days in a row of not being able to stand up for more than 3-5 minutes at a time
<canthus13> easter and christmas are two days that, whether practicing or not, most people who identify as christian go to church.
<canthus13> :(
<Cheri703> going >24 hours without it makes me start feeling weird, more than that it kicks over into "probably unavoidable"
<canthus13> It is rather odd that CVS would have it closed. :/
<Cheri703> canthus13: and that's fine, be open a half day, or have people go in waves, depending on church time
 * canthus13 nods.
<Cheri703> I am just worried, because I have important stuff to do tomorrow and feeling weird is not conducive to such things
<Cheri703> and waking up ~8am to get across town on a rainy day is not so easy for me, either of those by themselves, let alone together
<Cheri703> and staying up then sleeping won't work either, because one appointment is at 1pm :/
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> And I'm guessing the pharmacy isn't going to open 'til in the morning.
<Cheri703> 8am
<canthus13> :/
<Cheri703> none of them in town are open today
<Cheri703> I think I am going to change pharmacies over this...
<skellat> I just hate walking into the middle of somethin'
<skellat> Cheri703, what did the pharmacy do to you?
<Cheri703> short version: cvs store is open today, pharamcy is closed, which is stupid and ridiculous
<Cheri703> I can't go get my medicine but I could buy candy and dumb crap
<Cheri703> so...seems backwards
<skellat> Cheri703, yeah...I woulda closed the whole place like MPOW today
<Cheri703> frankly I think if one part is open instead of another, it should be the pharmacy part, medicine > cigarettes and shampoo
<skellat> Agreed
<skellat> How is the weather out Mansfield way?
<Cheri703> decent right now, supposed to rain at some point
<skellat> Good
<Cheri703> yep
<BiosElement> Happy Easter folks ^_^
<toddc> http://liliputing.com/2012/03/8-bit-pc-can-run-ubuntu-takes-about-6-hours-to-boot.html
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-01
<Derath-Srvr> blah
<skellat> blah blah
<Derath-Srvr> hehe
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-03
<thafreak> Anyone going down to cbus to hear Stallman speak?
<dzho> thafreak: I bet I know how that's going to go.
<dzho> bunch of FOSSy fans show up who are "into Linux" or whatever, but who have read far too little of Stallman end up asking him questions that you know are going to be cringe worthy.
<dzho> like, they'll say "Linux" instead of "GNU/Linux" which will trigger the usual caveat.
<dzho> see also "intellectual property" or "open source" or . . . .
<thafreak> yeah...debating if it would be "worth" it to miss a day of work and drive all the way down there
<dzho> have you ever seen him speak, though?
<dzho> if not, it might be a good thing just to check it off the list.
<thafreak> no I have not yet
<dzho> ah, here it is: http://www.cse.ohio-state.edu/speaker/speaker273.shtml
<thafreak> oh yeah, sorry
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-04
<stlsaint> booya
<paultag> ayya
<stlsaint> still no one filling the dayton area eh? shame
<Cheri703> stlsaint: we *are* in the nomination phase for filling 2 seats on the team's council
<Cheri703> feel free to nominate yourself ;)
<Unit193> stlsaint: Yeah, do it!
<stlsaint> nope
<stlsaint> i dont know the area at all and im horrible with my work schedule (sometimes)
<stlsaint> plus im way to self obsorbed in personal projects to lead others in random outside projects
<thafreak> Anyone ever order from "Computer Network Accessories Inc" out of dayton? www.cnaweb.com
<dzho> thafreak: if you do order from them, I'd be interested in hearing how it goes.
<dzho> if they're acceptable, I wouldn't mind throwing them some business.
<thafreak> dzho: I normally order from another place, but they're in ohio and their prices don't seem to bad
<thafreak> I'll give them a shot I think
<thafreak> I'll let you know...probably only going to be ordering some cat5e stuff, keystones and plugs for now...
<Unit193> They are also on eBay: http://myworld.ebay.com/shopcna?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
<stlsaint> o/
<Unit193> Howdy.
<stlsaint> Unit193: what the heck what you doing in this channel??
<Unit193> stlsaint: Simple, I think I live in Ohio! ;)
<stlsaint> Unit193: you "think" lol
<Unit193> Pretty sure, last I checked.
<stlsaint> Unit193: what part?
<Unit193> Richland area.
<stlsaint> ah ok
<stlsaint> bunch of you ohians i see
<Cheri703> there's nothing else to do around here!
 * Cheri703 lives 15 min from Unit193
<Unit193> Why there's something! There's... Let me think.... Give me an hour or two...
<Cheri703> NOTHING THERE IS NOTHING TO DO HERE
<Cheri703> THIS IS WHY I AM MOVING
 * Unit193 doesn't care.
<stlsaint> yea not much to do
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-05
<drkokandy> I am right there with you Cheri703
<Cheri703> >45 days to go!
<Unit193> drkokandy: I already called "not it" on the ReLoCo lead. ;)
<drkokandy> but then who else is there Unit193? I don't know anything about running a ReLoCo
<Cheri703> hahaha, it is literally "hey, anyone want to meet up? ok, here at this time"
<Cheri703> preeeetty much
<Unit193> (I was kind of kidding.)
<drkokandy> (sounds good)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-07
<stlsaint> o/
<Unit193> stlsaint: Heh, howdy again.
<stlsaint> Unit193: o/
<thafreak> ugh...finally getting second old machine up for my younger daughter
<thafreak> i freaking hate compiz...
<thafreak> basically, plain ubuntu, not gonna work
<thafreak> Anyone have one of the newer super low end nvidia cards, like a gt 210 or 610
<thafreak> and know if it works well for basic 2d stuff?
<thafreak> Or I'll just say screw it, and give xubuntu a go on it instead...
<skellat> gilbert Any nominations floating around that I didn't catch from the mailing list?
<jrgifford> i think it's just one, right now.
<jrgifford> yours, right?
<gilbert> skellat: just yours
<gilbert> will send a mail in a bit
<skellat> :-(
<gilbert> yeah, i suppose its an "interesting" situation
<gilbert> seems like a top priority for the group is going to need to be attracting participants
<gilbert> which can later become leaders
<skellat> I'd say at this point that since there were less nominations than seats, the election failed.  The council would just go away leaving gilbert as Point of Contact.
<gilbert> don't agree
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> gilbert: How do you wish to proceed?
<gilbert> having new people take leadership roles is important
<Cheri703> I think we could have a "yes/no" vote on "do you want skellat to take one of the empty seats?"
<Cheri703> it doesn't have to be a choice between multiple people necessarily
<Cheri703> and perhaps you could do something like "ok, q2, <person> is going to be the go-to point person on anything that gilbert and skellat need help with" "q3 will be <other person>" it'd give a chance for folks to take on a bit more responsibility without feeling like "omg commitment!"
<jrgifford> congrats skellat
<Unit193> skellat: Congrats.
<Unit193> gilbert: Sorry to see you go as well. :/
<gilbert> Unit193: thanks :)
<gilbert> Unit193: i'll still be in irc for the forceable future
<jrgifford> gilbert, while i am sorry to see you leave, i understand.
<gilbert> thanks jrgifford
<jrgifford> i've been thinking on similar lines, but ubuntu is still the OS of choice for me.
<Cheri703> so I guess this makes skellat gadfaw
<Cheri703> group appointed dictator for a while
<gilbert> gadfaw?
<gilbert> haha, yes indeed
<Cheri703> vs sabdfl
<gilbert> jrgifford: debian is quite nice :)
<skellat> As was said often on "Quantum Leap": "Oooooooooohhhh boy..."
<gilbert> plus there are me and paultag as DDs :)
<Cheri703> I am liking xubuntu
<jrgifford> gilbert, yeah, i know.
<Unit193> jrgifford: That's why it doesn't hit me nearly as much, Xubuntu is very community based.
<Cheri703> it's free of at least some of the overreaching changes, has a bit of autonomy, and so far is working pretty nicely for my setup :)
<paultag> \o/
<skellat> Ubuntu Ohio to me includes all the flavors too
<Unit193> It'd kind of have to.
<jrgifford> i really like the polish of unity. argue about it all you want, it fits my workflow. although, i am starting to enjoy crunchbang. ;P
<skellat> After all, I've got Xubuntu and Lubuntu running at home yet no machine has a graphics card capable of coping with Unity
<Cheri703> jrgifford: it worked for me until I got bigger monitors :) the bar on the far left was just too far away
<paultag> Debian's my first and only real love
<Unit193> Last Ubuntu was 6.10.
<paultag> sure that fling with Ubuntu was fun
<paultag> but Debian. That's where I need to be :)
<gilbert> haha, paultag had a "fling" :)
<paultag> :>
<Unit193> Xfce4 in debian isn't as up to date, sadly.
<jrgifford> Cheri703, see, i am really a laptop guy. don't have multiple monitors, for the most part
<paultag> Unit193: sounds like you found a way to contribute!
<skellat> Do we need to talk about my adventures in openSUSE?
<paultag> Unit193: also; did you check exerpiemental?
<Cheri703> ah, yeah, on a laptop it'd be fine. :)
<Unit193> paultag: I think it may be in there.
<Cheri703> I have 2 24" 16:10 now
<gilbert> Unit193: xfce is 4.10 in experimental, which is what i use. i like to live dangerously ;)
<gilbert> Unit193: plus wheezy will be releasy real soon now, and you'll be able to get your latest and greatest fix in jessie or sid again
<jrgifford> is jessie whats next?
<gilbert> jrgifford: yep
<jrgifford> cool
<gilbert> i will readily admit that debian freezes are annoying
<paultag> they are now that they're so long
<gilbert> even when they were 6 months they were annoying
<skellat> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-us-ohio@lists.launchpad.net/msg01258.html
<gilbert> skellat: i just gave you voice status, hopefully that persists
<jrgifford> stirring speak from our gadfaw!
<jrgifford> er, email. ;P
<jrgifford> man, it's that time of year again. check all my ISOs, delete most of them, and spend more bandwidth downloading more. ;P
<Cheri703> hehe http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2013/04/07/do-not-disturb-pic/
<canthus13> well... *this* is scary.
<Cheri703> ?
<canthus13> Ehh.. forgot to paste. :)
<canthus13> http://thejh.net/misc/website-terminal-copy-paste
<dzho> heh
<Cheri703> I was like, "well THAT is scary"
<canthus13> Heh.
<dzho> oh, yeah.  that.
<dzho> View -> Page View ... No Style
<dzho> or, view source
<dzho> or, copy it and paste it into a text file, first.
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> most people will blindly copypasta, though.
<dzho> how sad for them
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-01
<thafreak> loco in akron? there'sa lug that's active in akron, don't think there's a loco though
<thafreak> jrgifford: i think you could do that using libvirt...
<thafreak> wire each vm to a tty
<thafreak> oh
<thafreak> unless you meant gui
<thafreak> i was thinking terminal...
<thafreak> nm
<Unit193> Right, LUG.
<thafreak> I have alot of 14.04 testing to do :/
<thafreak> I'm about to upgrade a few lucid servers...debating on 12.04, or just waiting a few weeks and going to 14.04
<thafreak> Anyone try 14.04 on the server? Anyone try it as a libvirt/kvm host?
<Unit193> I just finished updating a desktop to it, but not done the server yet.
<Unit193> (Won't be doing that for a little.)
<thafreak> i've only tried the gnome desktop install so far...
<Unit193> Xfce here.
<thafreak> I've been using gnome on jessie though...so
<thafreak> i'm using xfce at work...but i dunno...things behave odd...it's probably the machine...but i dunno
<thafreak> plus the newest evolution can natively talk to my employer's stupid exchange P.O.S.
<thafreak> Unit193: are you one of the folks that's more straight debian...or you still pretty ubuntu loyal?
<Unit193> Desktops are Xubuntu (or Lubuntu), I haven't touched Mainbuntu for a while and do not plan to.  I have a nice Debian server, and an Ubuntu one.  I like both, but Xubuntu tends to keep Xfce just a hair fresher, as Ubuntu does with other desktop applications I use. :/
<thafreak> gotcha
<thafreak> i'm liking debian testing as my dev desktops...but I just can't do it as a server...I'd be installing updates daily
<Unit193> Debian testing makes a nice server for me, I'd likely use Unstable for the desktop.
<thafreak> and since jessie is so close to being released, I'm leary of setting up a new wheezy server, as I'd have to upgrade it in like 2 years
<thafreak> how often you running updateS?
<Unit193> Every few days, but could do with less.  Reboots aren't often.
<thafreak> seems there's a hundered every couple days for me (on the one box where I'm running testing as a server)
<Unit193> Mmm, you must have more packages than I do.
<thafreak> i'm running docker on it...so probably
<thafreak> docker gets updated pretty frequently itself lately
<thafreak> the other thing is, I was reading and the security team states that they don't always get around to releasing security fixes for testing as fast
<thafreak> they suggest sticking with stable for prompt security fixes
<thafreak> i dunno
<thafreak> but I'm feeling less and less inclined to stick with ubuntu
<thafreak> I just like the fact that I can install trusty, and then not have to worry about re-install for 5 years
<Unit193> Eh, security updates are set to high, which means they take what, 3 days to transition?
<Unit193> Man, can almost remove all of gstreamer0.10, only deps now are pidgin/finch, xfce4-mixer, opera, and xfburn.
<thafreak> is gstreamer getting phased out? or you personally don't want it?
<Unit193> gstreamer1.0 is the new kid.
<thafreak> is that targeted for trusty?
<Unit193> Don't think so, those won't be updated.
<Unit193> (opera could be removed, I never use it at all, xombrero and firefox all the way.)  Also, re: samba.  One trusty box I updated hasn't worked right when it comes to sharing printers or files since, though it can browse them. :/
<thafreak> hmmm
<thafreak> good to know
<thafreak> That project is coming up...
<Unit193> Same version "works" in Debian testing though.  (randomly get a strange segfault though.)
<thafreak> ugh...
<thafreak> hopefully it gets fixed in trusty in the next few weels
<thafreak> weeks
<thafreak> perhaps I should test it myself...maybe submit a bug
<Unit193> That'd be nice, except you'll confirm that it's somehow something here. :P
<Unit193> (Please let me know if you do.)
<thafreak> i was [planning on moving setting up a new windows vm at work anyway...might as well set up a trusty and testing vm too
<jrgifford> thafreak: yeah, i could do that
<jrgifford> i'm ok with the host being console based
<jrgifford> i just want to be able to wire each VM to a full-screened Xserver or something.
<jrgifford> it's a little difficult to explain. :P
<thafreak> no i got you...
<thafreak> just not sure how that would work...
<thafreak> would need some kind of shim
<thafreak> if the x server was running on the host
<thafreak> you can do it with sdl I bet...but not sure it will perform very well
<jrgifford> eh, i'm ok with running windows on the metal and ubuntu in a VM for now...
<paultag> D:
<jrgifford> it's not a great setup, but it beats spending all my time tinkering with it...
<paultag> I don't understand what that means
<paultag> windows requires more tinkering than Ubuntu or something
<jrgifford> i can't run all the stupid windows software i need.
<jrgifford> vm doesn't cut it for performance. :(
<paultag> windows software ftl
<jrgifford> i work for a healthcare shop. i'm stuck. :P
<paultag> real healthcare pros read and write HL7 in sed
<jrgifford> lol
<paultag> WTF|O|MG|^BBQ
<paultag> (I think that's right?)
<paultag> I've not looked at that garbage for years
<paultag> I think I still have the "quickstart" guide, which is a triptych the size of a desk, double-sided
<dzho> also, real healthcare coding:  MUMPS
<thafreak> dzho: but how do you code, tripped over a lawn mower after being shot by an arrow and landed in a scorpion pit?
<thafreak> Cause that happens enough to require it's own code
<dzho> thafreak: wut
<dzho> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUMPS
<jenni> [ MUMPS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - https://j.mp/1dKtOuV
<dzho> it's like COBOL, but for healthcare
<dzho> hipster NoSQL
<dzho> you probably haven't heard of it
<dzho> oh, I get it
<dzho> sorry, I misread the "code for"
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-02
<ronnoc> well this might be one way to increase LoCo activity :) https://plus.google.com/u/0/+EmmaMarshall/posts/3CMARVPwN1g
<jenni> [ Emma Marshall - Google+ - +Colorado Ubuntu Users Group geeks who drink tonight! Were… ] - https://j.mp/1pHsGcU
<Unit193> Great, so samba works, but there is still a lot of weirdness going on here.  Can't browse a workgroup if one of them requires a password?  I don't know.  Different workgroups for all computers! :P
<Unit193> Wait... Is the one trying to pretend it's some sort of controller?
<Unit193> Meh, works now, stupid stuff...
<dzho> Unit193: I ran into some weird samba permissions problems that were solved by commenting out "valid users" and replacing it with "read list" and "write list"
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-04
<Unit193> Well, might as well say it here too.  I just did an unsupported upgrade path, Ubuntu Trusty Thar to Debian unstable. :D
<Unit193> Seems to be fully functional, but of course wasn't an easy upgrade. :P
<Unit193> systemd: 37 seconds, sysvinit: 55.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-05
<Unit193> Sending email. :3
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-06
<jrgifford> Unit193: anything to suggest why sysvinut is so slow?
<Unit193> jrgifford: Not sure, when I installed it in Ubuntu, systemd said 33 seconds.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-01
<Unit193> Tested out git on LP, niiiiiiiice.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-03
<PCLine_> Good evening
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> I am now a Cloud Person
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-05
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/ircpuzzles/status/717368365476614144
<jenni> Do you want to be the #ScottSterling of solving puzzles? Come join us in #ircpuzzles on freenode and get started with this year's challenge | By: @ircpuzzles, Date: Tue Apr 05 15:08:41 +0000 2016, RT#: 0, Favs: 1
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-06
<PCLine__> Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Hallo.  Tried Xenial yet? :P
<PCLine__> Nope
<PCLine__> I dont have a GUI - all my systems are servers.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-07
<yano> http://www.meetup.com/Central-Ohio-Cyber-Security-for-Control-Systems/events/229466028/
<jenni> [ Group Kickoff Event, with Brent Huston - Central Ohio Cyber Security for Control Systems (Columbus, OH)- Meetup ] - https://j.mp/1qufnmm
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-10
<Unit193> http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/04/ford-just-made-spotting-its-police-suv-a-lot-harder/ well that kind of stinks, for several reasons.
<jenni> [ Ford just made spotting its police SUV a lot harder | Ars Technica ] - https://j.mp/1YmWHz7
<Unit193> (Something like http://wtvr.com/2015/02/23/richmonders-will-soon-be-seeing-more-blue-lights-in-the-city/ seems much better.)
<jenni> [ Richmonder’s will soon be seeing more blue lights in the city | WTVR.com ] - https://j.mp/1YmY7tC
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-04-03
<yano> https://ircpuzzles.org/
<jenni> [ #ircpuzzles ] - https://ircpuzzles.org
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-04-04
<Unit193> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2017/04/msg00000.html \o/
<jenni> [ Bits from keyring-maint [action required] ] - https://bit.ly/2ovOj8V
<yano> http://www.10tv.com/article/only-drill-first-responders-prep-potential-disaster-columbus
<jenni> [ This is only a drill: First responders prep for potential disaster in Columbus | WBNS-10TV Columbus, Ohio | Columbus News, Weather & Sports ] - https://bit.ly/2nT9jmX
<yano> http://nbc4i.com/2017/04/04/amber-alert-issued-for-3-year-old-and-5-year-old-children/
<jenni> [ Amber Alert issued for 3-year-old and 5-year-old children abducted in Lake County, Ohio | NBC4i.com ] - https://bit.ly/2oymk8N
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-04-03
<yano> https://forecast.weather.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=OHZ055&warncounty=OHC049&firewxzone=OHZ055&local_place1=2%20Miles%20WNW%20Columbus%20OH&product1=Tornado+Watch&lat=39.9993&lon=-83.0149
<yano> .nws 43210
<jenni> !!!TORNADO!!! *WATCH* issued April 03 at 1:13PM EDT until April 03 at 8:00PM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Special Weather Statement issued April 03 at 12:59PM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Flood Advisory issued April 03 at 11:06AM EDT until April 03 at 8:00PM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Flash Flood *WATCH* issued April 03 at 10:23AM EDT until April 04 at 2:00AM EDT by NWS
<jenni> [ National Weather Service Watch Warning Advisory Summary ] - https://bit.ly/2Eg1Kxe
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Columbus, OH, available here: https://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC049 -- You may also PM me to get more details.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-04-04
<yano> ##weather-us-oh is pretty active :3
<Unit193> Yeah but nothing interesting for me.
<yano> you aren't in Ohio? :o
<Unit193> 'Course I am.
<yano> oh
<Unit193> Just flood/flash flood warnings.
<yano> oh, eya
<yano> in Columbus we had the Tornado Warning
<dzho> we were watching lightningmaps.org last night which showed the storm from extending pretty much all the way up from the Gulf and into and across or near the entire Ohio valley
<dzho> s/from extending/front extending/
<jenni> dzho meant to say: we were watching lightningmaps.org last night which showed the storm front extending pretty much all the way up from the Gulf and into and across or near the entire Ohio valley
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-04-01
<yano> https://blog.ircpuzzles.org/2020/04/2020-april-fools-live/
<yano> if anyone doesn't have a printer, and needs an Absentee Application, i'm willing to mail them to you for free
<Unit193> IIRC you can call a number and they'll send you one.
<yano> oh? nice!
<yano> i've only seen the online form
<yano> which requires you to print it off and mail it in
<Unit193> I'm not keen on this. :/
<yano> ah
<Unit193> I'd rather just go to the board of elections and do it there, but of course...
<yano> yeah, i tried to do that too
<yano> on Mar 17
<yano> but it was closed :-(
<yano> i like the thrill of voting in person
<Unit193> Eh, it's just easier.
<Unit193> Not handy, but nevertheless.
<yano> yeah
<yano> that too
<yano> and it's a force of habit
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-04-02
<yano> https://blog.ircpuzzles.org/2020/04/2020-april-fools-live/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-04-05
<thafreak> anyone else's updates/downloads crawling lately?
<thafreak> I was fetching ubuntu beta iso's and i was lucky to be getting 120KB/s :/
<thafreak> and topday updates seem to be ridiculously slow
<thafreak> anyway....just needed to vent to probably the only other people in ohio who might be seeing the same thing :)
<thafreak> Hope you all are staying away from others
<thafreak> whoa, nevermind, did a speed test, normally I get >100MBps, now I'm getting 6...
<Unit193> I'm getting pretty close to full speed on http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/focal/beta/xubuntu-20.04-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
<thafreak> Probably not ubuntu's fault lol
<Unit193> Everyone that's staying home is watching netflix in HD.
<thafreak> yeah, the majority of my neighborhood is on cable internet
<thafreak> and they're ALL home
<thafreak> :/
<Unit193> Trynig out the GNOME beta?
<Unit193> https://contest.xubuntu.org/wallpaper_contest/xubuntu-20-04-community-wallpaper-contest/?action=view for a little shameless plug.
<thafreak> Trying lots of things ;)
<thafreak> So far honestly budgie might be my favorite
<thafreak> although since I'm a big gnome3 fan, the plain ubuntu version is actually not too bad. Still don't like that dock they stick in there by default.
<thafreak> I really prefer the way vanilla gnome works better, but, it's not bad.
<thafreak> I'm a system76 customer though, so I'm more interested in seeing the next pop_os
<thafreak> But I'm looking forward to it.
<Unit193> Someone still maintains the Ubuntu GNOME packages from before Ubuntu went back.  Meh, OK.
<thafreak> My biggest complaint is that even though they give zfs root as an option, you can't get encrypted zfs root :(
<dzho> thafreak: oh hey
<dzho> just doing a quick scan of the channels before stepping afk for a bit but saw you in and figured I'd say hi
<dzho> I didn't know that about ZFS
<thafreak> yup
<thafreak> it's big letters marked experimental but it works...just no encryption option :/
<Unit193> WireGuard is baked into the kernel on 20.04, so you can use it with UEFI systems.
<dzho> yeah I know some other people that are excited about that too
<Unit193> Or one can continue to use the dkms module...
